#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Cousin to cousin relationship..ok ba?

## PineAppleOreo

what if imu uyab kai imu ra d.ay cousin padayun ghapon ka :Huh: ?

----------


## P-Chan

I was feelin' pretty down
'Till my girlfriend came around
We're just so alike in every way
I gotta say

In fact, I just thought I might
Pop the question there that night
I was kissing her so tenderly
But woe is me

Who would have guessed
Her family crest
I'd suddely spy
Tattooed on her thigh
And son-of-a-gun
It's just like the one on me

Tell me
How was I supposed to know we were both related?
Believe me, if I knew she was my cousin we never would have dated
What to do now? Should I go ahead and propose
And get hitched and have kids with eleven toes
And move to Alabama where that kind of thing is tolerated?
No no no no no no no
No no no no no no no
No no no no no


purag ingon ani.. lolz...

----------


## cutieara

hmmm....this thread is familiar...ive been to these situation na..pro dili jud akong ang hingtungdan...my two cuzins...actually daghan naman nahitabo ani sa akong mga cuzins...gadayon gani ang uban...everytime naa koy mga cuzins magdayon apil jud ko sa storya kay close man ko nila...i dont tolerate such act pro wala nakoy mabuhat...ilaha nang desisyon..karon gani naa nasad...mag2nd degree sila,and both are my cuzins...they know for a fact that there cuzins pro gapadayon gihapon sila...bisag unsaon ug istorya nako, dili jud patuo so gpasagdan nalang namo sa uban namo nga mga cuzins...dagko na bitaw sila...

----------


## PineAppleOreo

so unsa man if ikaw toh mag pa dayun ka or dili :Huh:  :Smiley:

----------


## P-Chan

ok ra man tingali 4th degree.. lolz..

----------


## Uzumaki Naruto

lisud ni dah....unsaon kaha sa kung naa nay nahitabo ninyu? or worse mabdos siya?
tsk tsk tsk ......ambak tingali ko sa bridge ani

----------


## anniepetilla

dili mo kasabot nga cousin diay mo? then u discovered too late?

----------


## cutieara

@PineAppleOreo: dili ko mopadayon no...hadlok man gud ko isumpa sa akong tibuok banay...

@P-ChaN: hehehehehe...

@Uzumaki Naruto: sa akong usa ka cuzin na iya nauyab cuzin rasad namo...nana silay anak karon, a 3year old boy pro wala jud sila nagdayon kay ang family sa girl dili jud mosugot...and family sa guy kay ok raman kay nana man jud kuno na...cant take it back naman kuno...sa karon nga bag o na situation, ambot kung unsay mahitabo sunod...

----------


## P-Chan

@anniepeitlla: uu.. discoverd too late.. lolz.. 

@cuteara: lolz..

----------


## cutieara

@anniepetilla: they know for a fact nga cuzins sila...from the very beginning pro gipadayon pajud...

----------


## anniepetilla

naa man pud ko cousins na distant..tapos nagka-crush mi usahay...but crush is all that it is....laina man ana oisst...hemophilia ang gawsan ninyo ana! 
but ive read something about first cousins "doing it" sa FHM ba toh.....nyerk..thats really way way perverted....

----------


## P-Chan

@cutieara: from the start? WTF...

----------


## PineAppleOreo

pero wat if true love gyud nimo imu 1st dgree nga cousin... wat will you do :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## anniepetilla

hala....2nd cousins nuon, pede pa magminyo according to the family code...but 1st? naa lagi biological consequences ana....kung dili mogawas ang mutation sa first generation, cgurado sa next...and so on....gnahan ka sa autistic o mutant nga anak?
i dont think so....
think about it...kung bata pa sila, maybe its just a case of raging hormones and extreme feelings of closeness....

----------


## P-Chan

@anniepetilla: lolz.. then nag unsa man? tiga basa diay ka ug FHM.. lolz...

----------


## anniepetilla

@PChan- man, i read anything and everything...yaw ra sa hardcore porn kay wala man ko mapulot ana....  :evil:  
fhm is fine. kataw.an ko. 
but their sexual confessions are just tooo outrageous usahay murag kaduda-duda...

----------


## P-Chan

@anniepetilla: lolz.. mas "refine" diay ang FHM.. lolz..

----------


## cutieara

akong mga cuzins puro na sila mature individuals...ila lang jud gipairal ilang ka gahi ug ulo...tuman sila unsa ilang gusto...ang usa sad nga naay anak, in fairness cute man sad ang bata and naa say utok ang bata kay amo naman gi enroll sa school...dali raman sya ka catch...

----------


## P-Chan

@cutieara: kalibog oi.. lolz..

----------


## jongtoix

duha ra jud ang padulngan sa anak nga mag-cousins nga nagdayon....
it's either....special child or bright sad kaau! ana raman cguro na...naa 
man gud na conflict sa genes gud....abno na jud na og ngilngig! hehehee

----------


## cutieara

@P-Chan:hehehehe...duha mana sila ka pair...ang usa ka pair kadtong nana silay baby...mga 4 years na sila...ang bag o kay mag one year pa...

----------


## akokini_john

depende kung pila na ka degree. pero kung 20th degreee na, aw ok ra kaau, specially kung luv nimo imong gf.

----------


## koor

up to 3rd degree ra kutob, pwede naman tingali na ang fourth kay mixed na ang blood ana and naa man gani ko kaila 3rd degree sila nag-taban gud kay dili sugot ang parents, pero saun buntis man ang girl nya karon normal man ila mga anak...

----------


## akokini_john

bisan 3rd or 4th degree oi, lain japun paminawon, may nalang unta kung 5th degree na. pero depende rajudna sa taw, naa man gani uban kay bisan 2nd degree pwede ra sa ilaha, pero ma condem jud ang mga parents ana oi.

----------


## koor

ang uban chinese kay tuyoon jud minyo ug relatives aron dili maadto lain ila money, ngano ok ra lagi sa ila. ..

----------


## akokini_john

kay lain mangudna og culture ang mga chinese, pero kita nga catholic, kay mao naman na atong tinohoan, sauna bitaw mga karaan nga taw, sila raman to mga unay dbah?

----------


## kyuusai

theres a law on this!!

U cannot marry ur 1st degree cousin and that is on the law so if u hav fallen to guy or gal who u didn't expect is ur cousin in 2nd degree and not in 1st degree so u can marry her.

----------


## dmcebu

Sa England Royal families morag ana man ilang tradition sa una para pure ang kaliwat.  I'm not really sure wala pako ka read sa history nila, pero I knew it from a friend.  Importante ilang bloodline dili masaglan.

----------


## Melvinthegreat

i dont know whats wrong with that but i dont like the set up....

----------


## anniepetilla

i know a brother and sister who were married. they had a kid together.
sila jud himuong sensation sa town namo...i think it's sad cause the woman died a year  after her brother/died. sinumpa talaga ang ganyang setup.

----------


## Melvinthegreat

> i know a brother and sister who were married. they had a kid together.
> sila jud himuong sensation sa town namo...i think it's sad cause the woman died a year  after her brother/died. sinumpa talaga ang ganyang setup.


OT:
Shock lagi ko!!!!

----------


## P-Chan

> i know a brother and sister who were married. they had a kid together.
> sila jud himuong sensation sa town namo...i think it's sad cause the woman died a year  after her brother/died. sinumpa talaga ang ganyang setup.


OMG!!

----------


## anniepetilla

OT: haha pchan...i thought nothing would shock u nymore...

----------


## P-Chan

@anniepetilla: well i've seen alot of things already.. lolz..

----------


## grlnxtdor16

if that ever happened to me, ma SHOCK jud ku! waaa!!!! 
pero if ever na happen nah, di nku cguro e continue ang relationship.unless ana na jud nku ka love ang guy ha.

----------


## anniepetilla

> if that ever happened to me, ma SHOCK jud ku! waaa!!!! 
> pero if ever na happen nah, di nku cguro e continue ang relationship.unless ana na jud nku ka love ang guy ha.


cousin, or bro? take ur pick..haha

----------


## P-Chan

@grlnxtdor16: btaw noh.. purag mao tingali na ang buhaton.. lolz..

----------


## grlnxtdor16

i wud rather choose my cousin rather than brother.at least layu layu pa..... ang brother... sooos! waaa!!! direct ra kaau na ois.

----------


## anniepetilla

since i havent been in that bro-sis situation, ive only one word for it:

yergh.

----------


## P-Chan

@grlnxtdor16: COUSIN? wah.. 


i'd like to chose someone not related.. lolz..

----------


## anniepetilla

gpapili ko  man si grl....between the devil and the deep blue sea

----------


## P-Chan

@anniepetilla: devil and the deep blue sea? unsa na shark?

----------


## grlnxtdor16

@P-Chan: mao gyud! preferable nga di jud related... heheh!

----------


## anniepetilla

> @anniepetilla: devil and the deep blue sea? unsa na shark?


wahhh! ambot! nwa nlang nuon ko!

----------


## P-Chan

@grlnxtdor16: and anniepetilla: ok, i'm offically lost and confused..

----------


## grlnxtdor16

OT: okay... ang pinaka maau, balik sa topic! waaa! hehehe....

----------


## P-Chan

na OT diay ta? lolz.. bantog ra.. lolz.. cge2x asa na man ta?

----------


## PineAppleOreo

hahaha... if i know.. kung ma in love gyud mo sa inyo !st degree cousin.. dayun gyud mo... if uyab na mo before you knew na couzins mo nya naka jer2x gyud mo.... wat will you do :Huh:

----------


## anniepetilla

> hahaha... if i know.. kung ma in love gyud mo sa inyo !st degree cousin.. dayun gyud mo... if uyab na mo before you knew na couzins mo nya naka jer2x gyud mo.... wat will you do



id get away as fast as i can and turn myself in to a monastery in the 7th mountain of tralala, confess my sins and do penitence for 48 years.

----------


## P-Chan

@PineAppleOreo: depende na sa jer2x.. lolz..

----------


## anniepetilla

> @PineAppleOreo: depende na sa jer2x.. lolz..


are u kidding? if i enjoyed it, all the more reason to do penitence!
sheeessh

----------


## PineAppleOreo

@anniepetilla: really?? buhaton gyud na nimo :Huh:  hahaha... lingawa nimo tan.awun ana oi.. lolz... bisan love kaau nimo ang imu bf/cousin :Huh:  hahahah

----------


## PineAppleOreo

@anniepetilla: what if mau toh best jer2x of your life?? dli ka mu balik?? i mean.. mau gyud tong jer2x nga mura ka ma buto!!! hahaha

----------


## P-Chan

@anniepetilla: basta walay accident or ra man diba? lolz..

----------


## anniepetilla

hmmm....read nlang sa above....repeat: if the thing was sinfully GREAT, id have to do more years of penitence.... mura kog enjoy kaon sa adobo not knowing nga ang pet dog diay toh nga akong gi-enjoy!
waah

----------


## PineAppleOreo

@anniepetilla: o lagi pero you still have to be thankfull sa imu pet dog.. for giving you the best tating adobo you ever had... lolz

----------


## P-Chan

@anniepetilla: yhea2x.. i know.. lolz..

----------


## anniepetilla

id be sick right then and there....wait a minute....i do think uD not mind having it with a cousin. would u, pineappleoreo :Huh: ??

----------


## PineAppleOreo

@anniepetilla: pila ra condom!! hahahah... best *** gud!! as in best *** ever... hahahaha.... joke.. ask p-chan first... hahaha

----------


## P-Chan

@PineAppleOreo: pet.. dog..pila ra pag himo ug lain noh? lolz..

----------


## anniepetilla

hmmm..convince me more..define "best ***"...lolz....basin wala ka comparative basis..hehe  :evil:

----------


## P-Chan

@anniepetilla:best ***... hmm..  keeps you wanting for more.. lolz..  :evil:

----------


## PineAppleOreo

@anniepetilla: sya moi definition of great ***... as in pag sud palang sa iya bugto bra ug panty nimo.. sya ang grand master sa kamasutra moves... as in.. ma boang ka sa kalami!!! murag pringols once he pops he dont stop!!! hahaha

----------


## anniepetilla

wont cross the bridge until im there...
wala man..there is a remote possibility, and it is unlikely..ever...to happen to me. and *** is not the end all and be all of a relationship..pagkababaw man diay kung mao ra ana...

----------


## P-Chan

@PineAppleOreo: di ba "once you pop you can't stop" ang pringles.. lolz.. grandmaster kamasutra.. lolz..

----------


## anniepetilla

*** and potato chips are two very different things...at least to me...sa pringles buaya mo lang modako...sa *** diay kai tiyan! mabdos! yergh!

----------


## P-Chan

@anniepetilla: either way mo dako ang tiyan... lolz... and it takes time to get it back in shape.. lolz..

----------


## GlassMoon

[size=18px]*HEAD MODERATOR'S COMMENT*

*PEOPLE, THIS IS NOT A CHATROOM.  THIS IS A MESSAGE BOARD FOR GOODNESS SAKE! PLEASE STICK TO THE TOPIC BEING GIVEN TO YOU.*[/size]

----------


## anniepetilla

yay..sabi ko na nga ba....eep, sory po..back to topic guys...uwaw ko... sorry po...

----------


## anniepetilla

whoever started talking about jer2 :Huh: ?
spank that guy

----------


## P-Chan

@anniepetilla: i won't point a finger.. 


btaw.. naa baya uban na ok ra daw ang 4th degree..

----------


## jane

its ok with.. coz actually sa church rana bawal but sa political aspect. ok ra as long as dili nimo first degree.. so,, if ur n love.. dont mind the people surround u..

----------


## grlnxtdor16

layu namana na nga relative ang 4th degree.so i think ok na....  :Smiley:

----------


## anniepetilla

bisag 2nd degree pede naman oisst so starcrossed lovers out there, dili na na incest...pero...naa pa japon ang family...kung closely knit kayo, it would be a scandal...basin gani i disown silang duha as a consequence...imagine

----------


## P-Chan

@jane: pila diay ka degress ma accept sa church?

----------


## jane

wala jud girl.. kay naa man daw na curse.. but sa political aspect kay 3rd degree is ok..

----------


## grlnxtdor16

di mana mahemo nga di nimu e mind ang people. kabati ana oi nga dili nila e approve.murag naai kulang.lahi man jud na nga naa gyud blessing gkan sa family esp. sa parents and of kors sa CHURCH

----------


## P-Chan

sa uban na countries kahibaw mo pila?

----------


## PineAppleOreo

dli d.ay mo mubelieve sa love conquers all :Huh:  or love is blind :Huh: hahaha...

----------


## P-Chan

hmm... i'd like to answer in this phrase.. lolz

In fact, I just thought I might
Pop the question there that night
I was kissing her so tenderly
But woe is me

Who would have guessed
Her family crest
I'd suddely spy
Tattooed on her thigh
And son-of-a-gun
It's just like the one on me

Tell me
How was I supposed to know we were both related?
Believe me, if I knew she was my cousin we never would have dated
What to do now? Should I go ahead and propose
And get hitched and have kids with eleven toes
And move to Alabama where that kind of thing is tolerated?
No no no no no no no
No no no no no no no
No no no no no

----------


## PineAppleOreo

wat if naa na moi anak.. nya dra ka na kibaw nga cousins mo.. wat will you do :Huh:

----------


## P-Chan

@pineappleoreo: pila na degress are we talking about?

----------


## PineAppleOreo

ummm.. second nalang kai ang uban ma freaked out na tingali.. hahahaha

----------


## P-Chan

anak kay accident? or minyo na? kay if minyo na diba ma saxpan na man na?

----------


## LionHeart

bitaw...sak2!!!lisod sad na nga situation sa...your both so in love with each other and at the end you just COUSINS!!!SAMe Blood....my God

----------


## cutieara

sus yaw nalang kwentaha akong mga cuzins...they knew the're cuzins from the very beginning pro gituyuan jud...kay love lagi nila ang usag usa....ako gani hapit gani ko mabiktima...naa koy crush and it turned out na ako syang pag umangkon, akong cuzin iyang father...may gani nakabalo dayon ko, kung wala pa magkauyab unta me...ako lang jud nipalayo...kay mahadlok ko magabaan and isumpa ko sa akong tiboog banay...

sa akong mga cuzins, the 1st pair kadtong naa nay anak was 4th degree cuzins sila, 2nd pair kay they are 2nd degree cuzins...ilang both lolo kay twins...saon nalng jud....

----------


## bUrbY_dUll

depende kung layo na kayo na nimo nga cousin...saunz..

----------


## monrose29

^^^^ kong chinise ka... no problem...

ako kay pinoy man ko..nya pobre man sad ko og mga relatives..  :Cheesy: .. so di jud puyde...

----------


## potterboy

hahahaha... heck, i never thought a thread like this existed here... coz man! its hitting me big... lolz...

well my ex, errr... my fiance...errr... my ex, was a cuzin... ummm... dili kaayo layo dili sa kaayo duol. but the fact that some filipinos do not like such things to happen kay against daw sa tradition... and other achuchuchu... we had a hard time adjusting.

but i dnt really see a difference if u marry or have ur cuzin as ur gf than having sumone not of ur kind.... it depends how you guys had the relationship going. it depends on how u both understand the situation and stand for it when u think its not right anymore....

pero grabe gyud ang pinoy... coz when we expressed our decision to settle down... waaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! mura gyud sila ug gilinog...  :cheesy:  kay lagi... we cant do that kay cuzins daw me... hahahaha... heck... but its ok though... we're done  :wink: 

pero kung ako lang... so long as ang degree dili kaayo duol and u both understand each other well, and love each other well sad... then... ok na...

----------


## dmcebu

nahibaw an nako first cousin nagminyo naka anak sila ug duha baye ug laki namatay sila in older age pero iyang anak lalaki namatay sa accident sa iyang mga 40's ang babaye namatay late 40's, karon wala nay nahabilin sa ialng family.  both cousin magti ayon namatay mga mid 60's

----------


## PineAppleOreo

for those nga naka uyab na sa ila cousin by "accident"... are you willing to give it a second shot :Huh:   :cheesy:

----------


## Madeus

Yes, why not? Mag-unay man gani si mama ug si  papa.

----------


## potterboy

> Yes, why not? Mag-unay man gani si mama ug si  papa.


  :cheesy:   :cheesy:   :cheesy:

----------


## PissKhanXXX

that would be a total disaster!

----------


## thisbe.ara

> Yes, why not? Mag-unay man gani si mama ug si  papa.


hahaha.. choloks..

for my part, it'd be weird especially if near ra ang degree sa pagka cousin ninyo.  :Smiley:  kung duol ra jud, mas maayo buwagan,. hala mga waffo baya jud kog cousins, mao na ilailahon na ko ni daan. .hehee.. 
bitaw oi, i guess you should get to know the guy better jud before plunging into a relationship. sometimes delving into the family tree might be irrelevant for some but it really matters to me. apil na sa ako qualifications.. hehe..

----------


## darkevilunicorn

> Yes, why not? Mag-unay man gani si mama ug si  papa.




HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA  :cheesy:   :cheesy:   :cheesy:   :cheesy:   :cheesy:   :cheesy:   :cheesy:  

Di matabang ang reasoning uy!!!!!!

Btw kung far distant nga relative like 4th or so.........pwede na siguro uy....labi na ug strong and imo feelings.......Wala man siguro balaod nga nagbawal ana di ba :Huh: ??  :evil:   :evil:   :evil:   :evil:

----------


## gstring

sa mga nakarelate ani na thread...hehehhe...it aint funny right?  u need to let go jud though it would cause a major heartbreak pero wla tay mahimz...

----------


## kiat_gamay

in-an nahitabo sa akong friend. . after na nagkasila nila na discover na cousin diay sila. . nakig break akong friend sa iyang BF. . pero hurt kayo siya  :cry:

----------


## bengerboy

ay dah... next time chk sa background

----------


## kyuusai

it can be but you have to be sure what degree you are related into? ok ra if 2nd degree.. basta dili lng 1st!..

----------


## goryoboy

Actually, you cant really blame em... Love needs no reason nor listen to reason.. "Mapugngan pa lunop nungka ang pagbati ko nimo" sounds familiar? Its all psychological and standardazing on who have the right to be inlove... I dont think they had this kind of problem during the B.C. Days?? Why now? Who even started this idea?

----------


## goryoboy

Actually, you cant really blame em... Love needs no reason nor listens to one.. "Mapugngan pa ang lunop nungka ang pagbati ko nimo" sounds familiar? Its all psychological and standardazing on who have the right to be inlove... I dont think they had this kind of problem during the B.C. Days?? Why now? Who even started this idea?

----------


## samokan

this happened to an aunt of mine, they don't know that they were cousin not until the wedding day, wen the relatives started arriving, too late na..

----------


## ALEXA

who among you have tried into a relationship that you didnt expect to be forbidden :Huh:  
you've gone a long way to make your relationship to this special person and in the end you'll know he/she is your relative. 
badshot it may seem but have you tried it :Huh:   :smitten:   :cry:   :idiot2:

----------


## lover_online

waaaaaaaaa...that's so sad...and terrible...and it hurts for sure... good thing I haven't experienced that!!!! one advice, know ur close relatives....hehehhehe

----------


## diem

yeah I think a lot of people have posted their opinions on this somewhat similar thread...

*What if imu uyab kai imu ra d.ay cousin...*
https://www.istorya.net/forums/index.php?topic=31045.0

----------


## Scott Bernard

Aw sos.. Merrell..

Ahem... FRANCLy speaking noh... ang farthest ra nako nasuwayan ana kay na crush ko sa ako 2nd degree cousin.... ang ako lola ug iya lolo igsoon...

----------


## kamikaze426

dili man kaha closely related.. diba ma affected man ang kids ani kung 1st to 2nd degree mo related

----------


## Scott Bernard

Go! Go! Go! Go! Go!

----------


## ALEXA

ah mao ba beam.. ok ra na uy... may gani wa mo nag ka uyab kai kun kibaw pa lng xa unsa jud iyang ig-agaw... nah.. di jud to mo ila ug ig-agaw....

----------


## +jeprox

kung gwapa kau ako cuzin padayon ko!
unsa may dugayan..

----------


## jd_iceblizzard

aah.. bsta magkacnabot na hala riot!!!..

----------


## booc1025

hindi naman bawal ung relasyon namin eh nainvolved lng naman ako sa girlfriend ng bestfriend koh nung sila pa hehehe

----------


## vladmire

tried it already and yeah it really hurts, i had a relationship w/ my 3rd degree relative.. we didnt know until her parents told us that their family came from this place and my family also came from that place... we trace the history of each side and BOOM** our great grand father isthe same...  :Sad:

----------


## shaxyra

naa naman ani na topic... anyways, sad jud kaayo na.. mao nana'y gitawag na 'nganung nienter' hehe

----------


## head567

1st degree... 1st degree!! hheheeheh

----------


## notooth

sa law bro kay ang imong first civil degree is actually your nephew or niece.....mga three degrees away nana siya.....it's really against public policy and morals nga imong cousin imong uyab....incestuous jud ang labas sa inyong relationship.... science sad kay ....inyong liwat there is a very high chance nga down syndrome inyong anak....mao na siya....hehehehe but then again...sa atong tradition bisan distant na kaayo mo nga relative, sa ngalan nga relative then kaila pa jud inyong pamilya as parente murag out of this world kaayo nga kamo ang magkadayon...murag motambling jud ang mga katiguwangan ana ninyo heheheheheh

----------


## notooth

a piece of advice....when you dig a chick and is planning to court her...better have your family tree ready for tracing just to be sure heheheheheh  :cheesy:   :clap:

----------


## lana21

this is bad...madaot imo reputation...

----------


## xtian_hero

what duh F?!?!?!... incest?... hahaha... eewww.... no way....

----------


## cuttie_angel

hmmm....that's bad coz wa jd mo nakahibaw-anay na cousin d i mo. if that's happen to me kauwaw cguro woi.

----------


## heisenberg69

dili ko oi pero kung ikaw cguro naa sa actual sitaution lisod gyd cguro e decide sa?

pero ako dili ko

----------


## din428

i almost fall in this situation,, i fall inlove with a 1st degree cousin,and the feeling is mutual but we made a decision na dili,, that was realy hard but we stayed apart and have seen each other for so long.... we are now both envolve with others, yet there are still times we wud talk about it and flirt,, taht is y its still not healthy for us to be near,,, but unlike b4 na inlove jud, karon dili na.. hehhe

----------


## kiekim

opinion lang pero ngano man tuyoan jud....pugngan ug likayan nalang naa man daghan pa lain kapilian nga dili nimo kadugo,di lang gud palabi sa gibati hunahunaon pud ba ang uban mainvolve esp. ang pamilya....

----------


## grlnxtdor16

lain man oie...  :Sad:

----------


## Onins

> i almost fall in this situation,, i fall inlove with a 1st degree cousin,and the feeling is mutual but we made a decision na dili,, that was realy hard but we stayed apart and have seen each other for so long.... we are now both envolve with others, yet there are still times we wud talk about it and flirt,, taht is y its still not healthy for us to be near,,, but unlike b4 na inlove jud, karon dili na.. hehhe


naabot namo sa kissing? or naa nahitabo na? hala no first cousin jud! kabalo mo daan b4 mo nainLove?

----------


## andch81

tried this...my 1st degree cusin nguyab nku.hehehe..but ako lola tawn kaboang tambag sa ako cusin nga d padayon.heeh

----------


## din428

> naabot namo sa kissing? or naa nahitabo na? hala no first cousin jud! kabalo mo daan b4 mo nainLove?


yap we kissed..
kami rpud mismo nangita ug paagi nga malagyo mi,, kc we know dili puede.. wala nhitabo namo oist.. gudgurl bya pud ko gamay..... but if cguro if amo gipasagdaan possible... but he's in cagayan now havnt seen him for years,, still single, have a gf now who is more like me.. hehehhe!!!! mas unsa ko nka moved on than him.

----------


## nonagirl

uummm. lain na cguro oi. murag weird na. can u imagine kissing ur own relative? hhehee. 

pro d ba GMA's son kay married to his cousin?

----------


## Fairksins2

> uummm. lain na cguro oi. murag weird na. can u imagine kissing ur own relative? hhehee. 
> 
> pro d ba GMA's son kay married to his cousin?



btaw sah.... may gali dli abno ila anak....

----------


## din428

mas prone to abnormality ang long distance relatives than cousins,, engun sila,, ambot tinuod ba,, basta it has to do with the genes

----------


## marix24_7

ani nga matter dli ko mo judge... dli man gud sad lalim mahigugma wat if inlove jud cya sa iya cuz nga nag
oros2x jud iya gugma... so wla jud ta mahems ana but aware jud cya sa iya g sudlan....

----------


## P-Chan

in anime i've seen alot of this happening.. 1st degree pa gud.. ambot if this is a common practice in japan.. lol.. 

anyways... to avoid situation like this it is better to hold a reunion..  :cheesy:

----------


## din428

i was 1st yr college wen that happened.. also i wanna clarify the "kiss thing" i dont mean kana torid kiss ha,,, kana ra smack ba.. heheh!! i just realized naa basin deay torid nya inyo pag sabot,, hehhehe!! dili pud ko sugot oi, kalain uroy,,,,  :crazy2:

----------


## Onins

achus maKlaro man torrid kissing jud to ba  :cheesy:

----------


## geoseph

Relationship with blood, mao siguro nay gitawag na "cousin-tahan".

Wala man siguroy makapugong ninyo, should you "incest" in your relationship.

Gaak ... that's enough corny lines for one post.  :buck2:

----------


## kornyedison_143

i had an xgf... mau gani reason ntig bu-ag ko niya... when we started dating... on the getting to know process pa bah (kutob ra gud sa 3rd base heheeheh)... she came clean about her xbf which is her cousin... she got pregnant gani... gpa abort lang decision sa yahang family... she told me that there was nothing nah with her cousin... but im still getting use to the idea or the info she gave me... and then we were dating na for almost 6mo... maka bantay lang gyud ko na yhang cousin mas labaw ma mutig text nako... every minute sge lang text and call... and just one day... wala nako tuyo-ahh... nakita-an nako SM nanaw ug sine... basically a DATE... but i thought they were cousins maybe bonding2x lang... but when i texted her and asked where she is?... gitubag lang ko na naa daw siya sa balay mu adto ra daw siya sa amu... so thats i confronted her and obviously she and her cousin is stil at it... kpaet! to think i even thought that she would be the "ONE" 

life is a B*TCH... bow!

----------


## r0mm3L

dibah ing.ani mani sa royal family? hehe

----------


## din428

> i had an xgf... mau gani reason ntig bu-ag ko niya... when we started dating... on the getting to know process pa bah (kutob ra gud sa 3rd base heheeheh)... she came clean about her xbf which is her cousin... she got pregnant gani... gpa abort lang decision sa yahang family... she told me that there was nothing nah with her cousin... but im still getting use to the idea or the info she gave me... and then we were dating na for almost 6mo... maka bantay lang gyud ko na yhang cousin mas labaw ma mutig text nako... every minute sge lang text and call... and just one day... wala nako tuyo-ahh... nakita-an nako SM nanaw ug sine... basically a DATE... but i thought they were cousins maybe bonding2x lang... but when i texted her and asked where she is?... gitubag lang ko na naa daw siya sa balay mu adto ra daw siya sa amu... so thats i confronted her and obviously she and her cousin is stil at it... kpaet! to think i even thought that she would be the "ONE" 
> 
> life is a B*TCH... bow!



toinks kalain pud ana oi....

----------


## din428

> achus maKlaro man torrid kissing jud to ba



whaaaaaaaa!!!!!! bleeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! palaaway bsag smack rjud to,.. 
whaheheheh!!!



my cosin hinuon and my 2nd degree uncle they got a baby jud,, cutie rman pud hinoun ila baby.. but wala sila ng- pakasal kc our uncle got married with another woman,, what a world!!!!! mnya bride's maid pjud ako cozin pag kasal sa ako uncle,, nya at that time she's pregnant na deay,wla sya ng engun sa ako uncle,kc if she told him dili ra unta to sya pakasal, kc puede raman daw sila mkasal sa ako uncle.. puede raba jud? kc its like,, amo uncle is the cousin of my cousin's dad ...

----------


## P-Chan

@kornyedison_143: OH my... 

@r0mm3L: ya.. i sort of heard about it... pero wa ko kahibaw what degree

@din428: super OMG... sure ka? grabeha sa scandal ana oi..

----------


## din428

yep graveh jd na scnadal,, but after a year my cousin left our home town and tried to look for her luck here in cebu,, now she's doing great.. happy with her baby, until now she's not married im not sure if she had relationship with others guy now,,,,,,

but that was her pass, i hope a guy cud still love her inspite of wat happend to her,, kalagot lage kc my cousin was 17 at that time and our uncle was about late 20s or early 30s..

----------


## AnGelicFace_07

^^^ neksss!!! kuyawa in-ana na coincidence no... di baya gyud lalim na couzins mag ka inlabay tsk tsk  :no:

----------


## bluefairy

ai murag di nako kaya oi, lain jud kaayo ang feeling...

----------


## daddyfree

stop it bro maybe you'll be a *** offender....

there are still many girls...

----------


## kornyedison_143

lain jud... especially if ikaw casualty... himo-o lan diay kag smokescreen... para dili masakpan ilang gitago2x na binuhata-an... suz karon wala nay compiyansa... basta naay laki na mu sikit2x sa uyab... pangutano-on... tubagon na cousin na nako oist... tubagon gyud nako... nganu kung cousin... dili ka ma buntis... bow!

----------


## sexyjelly

it happened to me also nga naka uyab ko sa akong cousin.. we really dont know that we are related when we first saw each other sa ilang school. we both got attracted and days after that murag nag ka m.u nami then finally nagka kami.. pag visit niya sa balay sa akong tita and i was there too.. didto nami na introduced nga he's my cousin.. i broke up with him ut dili cya sugot since 5th degree namn mi.. sayang.. hahaha  :evil:  and now, we're still close and as if wala mi past... magkita ghapon mi..  :g'bye:  my lover.. goodbye my friend.. kay cousin man d.i ta.. hahaha.. char!  :wink:

----------


## chugchug

oo oi! basta hot!

----------


## gab_kyle

tungod sa pagka caring sa imong couzin ..aside sa gwapo pud xa...na fall ko niya..
saon man everytime naa ko pwablem xa should ako masultian..

atak pa jud keu katong naa occasion nahubog ko ... gibutangan nako xa chikenene har!!

sounds yucky and funny but it's true.. dont unsa ako naa sa mind basta ako nalang nabuhat...

maa-an nalang me permi og uyab hahahah... holding hands.. gakos.. and sumtimes tapad matulog..

he is so nice and loving jud...

----------


## Sol_Itaire

ngek. so the bestfriend is the cousin. incest labas ani.

stay away sa and gain some perspective on things.

----------


## grlnxtdor16

ayaw na ipadayon oi kai it would only lead to troubles in the family. dili lang kamo ma affected pero ang tanan

----------


## korosukun

hahaha... naa sd ko ing-ani nga story... but dli lng ako... akng mga friends... they were cousins...hehe... pero, dugay naa kaau sila oi 4 years na sguro... they love each other...hehe...

----------


## podot

"pwede vang ma fall sa imo couzin?"

yes ma'am, pwede.  actually, na fall na gani ka.  hehehe.  ang pangutana karon kung unsay plano nimo buhaton anang imong love niya...  why don't u ask yourself that.   :Smiley:

----------


## riansuzini

==sure ka dili ni infatuation TS?..

----------


## nirdle_phogi

puede kaayo ayaw lang pasakop.. haha..

----------


## Bahalina-boy

incest ni?

----------


## zer0_cooL

well depende kung layo mo ug degree kay dli nana mo matter however if first degree mo kay ayaw, y?

1. patay jud mo sa inyo parents 
2. genetics-wise naa possibility naa naa deformity inyo maaanak kay ang genes ana.. at least mao na explanation sa science hehehe

----------


## jlodarl

bati kaayo paminawon...ayaw lang ipadayon.. huna huna ra na nimo..

----------


## esoteric

uhmm admire ra cguro dili gyud fall...........................

----------


## extinct113

one of my barkada.. nakasuwat na xa ani.. la juhd xa pasakop..

----------


## kamote_kid

It is very possible. I even know somebody who went into a relationship with his cousin, and yes, they did all the things that lovers do, even s*x. But later he realized that such relationship is heading nowhere sooner or later. Cousins should remain as that, as cousins.

----------


## Genocide

chuya ni unay.lol hahaha!  :Smiley:  pila mo ka degree?

----------


## hunt99

pwede man ma ibog ky amo ig-agaw diri ibog sad sa usa namong ig-agaw cge gud siyag communicate hehe pero ako lang gi badlong na ok ra storya storya pero dili na manguyab ky ka dugo ra baya

----------


## Badekdek

kind'a cute to some but hey, think of monggoloid x[

----------


## falloutmac

hmmm.. better stay away nlang.. dle ku open ani.  :Cheesy:

----------


## estoyra

pede bang ma fall?
pede kaau oi...

ang pangutana kng pede ba ipadayon? toink kana murag hanap2 na sya...

----------


## chad_tukes

don't bang your cousin.

it's a big no-no.

just go for your neighbor.

----------


## ursoman

ayaw anang unay tirada oi..kauwaw baya kung masakpan

----------


## estoyra

> don't bang your cousin.
> 
> it's a big no-no.
> 
> just go for your neighbor.


wow... dats more ilike it...

----------


## rhonich

toink! admire ra cguro pwd..

----------


## dubioz

Ayaw lang kung 1st cousin. 2nd cousin pwede na.

----------


## dubioz

LOL! Paraphrase lang ko'g old joke substituting "father" for "cousin".

Q: What's the difference between heredity and environment?

A: If the baby looks like the cousin, that's heredity.

    If it looks like the neighbor, that's environment.





> don't bang your cousin.
> 
> it's a big no-no.
> 
> just go for your neighbor.

----------


## zney25

possible man na....i think there's nothing man guro...cguro tungod lang sa ato culture mao dili jud pwede....

----------


## jewel_anne10

hindi pwede pero sa iba posible...

kay naa man sad ko kaila na nagkarelasyon sila then as in sila jud ba... tanan buhaton... and then nahibaw-an sa parents nila.... syempre nalain jud and then mulaban sya sa ilang relationship... pero wala man jud di jud pwede...

----------


## rtarheelgirl

this is bad..

----------


## candy_ytal

naa ko classmate na uyab jud sila sa iya cuzin.. pero 8 yrs na silang mag uyab.. patago lng nuon.. against jud ang parents kay wat is relative ra sila. pero they fought for each other, though hantod karon patago lng ghapon but still sila lang ghapon..

----------


## scope_hunting

dont invest your feelings..  :Smiley:  kay lisod..

----------


## ghostlyprincess

wahahahah.nakaa experience sad koo anaa.maka get over raah kaah uiit

----------


## jLuspoc

sa ato na mga Christians... DILI ug DILI jud pedi.. ky kung mag tuman tag ato itunglo pa tas atong mga folks...

BUT kung sa Muslim ka oks ra na ky ang dli pedi sa ila magka relasyon ang papa/mama ug anak ra  :Smiley: ...

----------


## jntio

nko fren iya wife ky iya ra pd cuz, 10y.o namn guro gani ila son. ako ky caring & luving pd TS. hehe

----------


## Nikki80

basta layo namo y not coconut

----------


## wsraxe

kissng cousins diay ni...you will get over this. ayaw tawun ipadayun...lisud na. inyong anak mu suffer

----------


## sam_maybe

walk away... pangita ug uyab...

----------


## an2kin4life

bitaw no ngano kaha na no, mahitabao man gyud!?  tagang masarap ang bawal!!!!!!! hehehe.. even sa ako mahitabo man pero dili lng cousin, mang-hod lang sa ako asawa......hehehe... pero lipay sad ko nga na lusotan nko nga mao prob......

----------


## Bruhilda

depende cguro kung layo namo nga cozn..ayaw lang doul nga degree kay against gyud na sa atong religion ug sa mga oldies..kung ma inlab mo sa inyong cozn pangitag way nga mawagtang inyo feelings.

----------


## grlnxtdor16

avoid nlng oie. kai nah dakong gubot na mahitabo.

----------


## flipdruid

"pwede vang ma fall sa imo couzin?"

sa akoa dili jud na pwd.. 
nangyari din yan sa akin b4..
but i stop it..
coz i know na.. gamo ang paadtuan ana sa inyong family..
i think u know naman f what is right ang wrong..
think... think... think...

----------


## KaRoger

kung mao jud ang gibati nganu pugngan man?!  :angry: 

ang incest bai, mugna ra na sa katilingban, SPCIAL CONSTRUCT ra jud na, idea nga angay kuno kahadlokan...

padayun bro! mao na akong tambag nimu, ayaw padala sa dictar sa society ug family.!!!...

----------


## Mjwolf

ayaw jud bai... lain kaau paminawon...

----------


## Mikelyap

i thingk its posible... but its kind of forbiden... heheh..

----------


## ta3

Akong ka boardmate sa una iyang asawa kay iyang cousin ang naka paet kay ilang anak naay deperensya(dli normal).

----------


## flipdruid

ayaw bai.. ayaw jud..

----------


## flipdruid

alam mo na ang tama at mali..

----------


## flipdruid

Gudnyt na sa lahat.. Love You All.. Leave with peace and Understanding mga Bro. at Mga Sis..

----------


## rjdc_23

taboo mn ni pra xa a2ng culture.

----------


## bbabes20

It's a big NO! NO! jud to fall in love with your cousin dear.. I think you just misunderstood or misinterpret your closeness.. just stay away from him before serious things happen between the both of you. I also think that its normal for you to feel that way since you're of the opposite sexes, I think you know what I mean. To stay away is the best thing you can do.. don't worry cause I'm sure that later on you'll get over it sooner than you think.

----------


## Kolussus

asay mas ulaw kong imong maid/boy imow ma inlaban? or imow cuzn? hehehe.. kong inyong katabang atleast imow ra parents imow ka conflict kong imow cuzn murag "BIG TROUBLE" nana.. so my advise to ayaw
liboga imow mind. go for the easiest yet trill sad.. hahaha..

----------


## befab04

laen mn woi.. bati kau pminawn.. mao nay giengon.. way unay brad! heehheh

----------


## sexyjelly

ouch!! murag maka relate ko ani diri dah... pwede man jd bt tell yah... lisud jd kaau... awkward jd kaau.. so mas maau nalang nga dili.. paet... hehehe

----------


## AshmoR

if its a third cousin pwede yan...
did something already happened between the two of you?

----------


## pleeep123

hahahaha! kuyaw ni dah!...

----------


## r3roble

depende mana sa couzin brod... basta dili lang 1st and 2nd degree couzins, pwede kaayo na sya... and if ever ganahan mo pakasal, allowed pud na sya sa ato balaod..

----------


## kiekim

ever heard the word INCEST...luoy kung matimingan mo sa genetic risk of consanguinity birth defects kung magkadayon mo....Q...nganong tuyoan man :Huh:

----------


## emnace09

watda!!!payter ni dah.. krelate lng ko gamay..btw bro,,kamu nlng bhala

----------


## psyd_1

murag di man ni pwed sa amua..ambot lang sa uban

----------


## gerard

kuyaw na bro, bisag lau pa 3rd degree murag d japon mada, hehehehehe..

----------


## gab_kyle

_Hahaist!!!!

we are 2nd degree couzins.. i can't help to fall in-luv with him jud!!!!

i know i am so stupid na sa kadaghan og guyzzz sa iya pa ko na fall!!!

sahay makipagr-ralation nalang ko og ahat even d nako luv!! just to forget my feelings with him!!!

hahahaist luv na va ni?

i always think of him nalang jud..

...nakalimtan nako xa but kad**** ra,..

katong nakipagrelation ko sa usa ka guy..

na-inluv jud ko nea but in-the-end gipazakitan ko,,..

valik na pud ko sa ako couzin huhuhuhu

faet!!!1
_

----------


## WengIA

> _Hahaist!!!!
> 
> we are 2nd degree couzins.. i can't help to fall in-luv with him jud!!!!
> 
> i know i am so stupid na sa kadaghan og guyzzz sa iya pa ko na fall!!!
> 
> sahay makipagr-ralation nalang ko og ahat even d nako luv!! just to forget my feelings with him!!!
> 
> hahahaist luv na va ni?
> ...


pastilan sis' ayaw padala ana dakong gubot mahitabo hunahunaa ang consequences tawn oi. ayaw padala ana. undangi na inyo closeness oi' mao ma nay nakaingon ba..

----------


## xeoxander01

if your asking if its possible then yes.. posible kau.. labi nag lami-an sad imong ig-agaw... pero kung mangutana ka kung pwede bah.. depende sa degree sa inyo panag-agaw.. pero aku pa nimo, pamili nlng ug dili nimo parente para walay libog...

----------


## din428

got the same answer here.. asking if possible ba? "definitely yes" but asking na puede ba, "dili" if u will concder our social taboo,, samot na nga dili puede if duol ra mo  :Cheesy:  pangita nlng jud ug dli cozin dili pa ka mg problema.... its a matter of choice... been there and that that  :Cheesy:

----------


## din428

> It's a big NO! NO! jud to fall in love with your cousin dear.. I think you just misunderstood or misinterpret your closeness.. just stay away from him before serious things happen between the both of you. I also think that its normal for you to feel that way since you're of the opposite sexes, I think you know what I mean. To stay away is the best thing you can do.. don't worry cause I'm sure that later on you'll get over it sooner than you think.



sakto jud sya, stay away.. i did the same thing.... and it worked... try to redirect ur attention to someone else,, its just emoition and subject to change

----------


## nirdle_phogi

basta chix ang ig-agaw puede kaayo.. haha

----------


## ladymarie

sakto o sayop :Huh:  dli na pwede oi kay baliwon mo ana, unsaon nlng! ang gaba dli magsaba bya....

----------


## kiekim

if manghod ko ni thread starter pauwon teka! gahi ulo ni bataa,weigh the advantages ug disadvantages kung asa daghan adto pero imo palabihon imo gibati hala padayona kay tuyoan man nimo"if you play with fire,you know you'll get burn"..nangasaba na hinuon mura nata tiguwang ani..IMO.

----------


## jblim1980

if duol mo pagka cousin ayaw nalang pangeta lang ug dili ka dugo ninyo

----------


## rockford_fosgate09

It's a BIG no...

----------


## gab_kyle

hahaist when kaha ko maka move on ani akong luv nea?

----------


## angelkits

i have a similar situation... eversince bata pa mi sa ako cuz kay kami na jud na kuyog... and we click in watever we do... sa highschool, xa permi naa sa akong special activities sa school, even sa akong graduation og iyaha naa mi... supportive kaau mi sa matag-usa... our classmates who didn't know we are cuzins thought we are lovers... i thinks most people do kung wala sila kaila namo...

and like you, matog mi na tupad usahay... watch movies na kami ra... i miss those things and i thought i was falling... even my grandparents and tita's/tito's noticed how close we are that's why passively ila mi gpalayo pero unsaon ta man... we're really close... and until now bisag naa na xa uyab...

ahehe... i just wish d mi cuzins but at the same time... im so glad he is... hehe...

----------


## gab_kyle

yeah ryt!!!

animal keu jud sa tanan taw sa  pa  jud na fall haahah 

how i wish pud d me cousin sad ..

now i think magpakasal na sila sa ya gf sakit jud keu para nako  ahahaist

----------


## psyd_1

> yeah ryt!!!
> 
> animal keu jud sa tanan taw sa  pa  jud na fall haahah 
> 
> how i wish pud d me cousin sad ..
> 
> now i think magpakasal na sila sa ya gf sakit jud keu para nako  ahahaist


napay daghan laki uy..y gud tawn maguol2x ka..usa pa ig-agaw man mo, di man na pwed jud..hehehe

----------


## sexy_roxy

Big no no!!!!

----------


## gab_kyle

mao lage daghan pa keu laki but y man sa tanan laki sa iya pako na falll?

hahaist naay mo court nako ako nalang sugton even d  nako love hahaist para lang ako mapanakip butas sa ako feelings sa ako  couzin hehe kepoi na keu mahimong boang sa forbidden love hek...

i know ma wala ra ni heheh

----------


## Ryan747

> tungod sa pagka caring sa imong couzin ..aside sa gwapo pud xa...na fall ko niya..
> saon man everytime naa ko pwablem xa should ako masultian..
> 
> atak pa jud keu katong naa occasion nahubog ko ... gibutangan nako xa chikenene har!!
> 
> sounds yucky and funny but it's true.. dont unsa ako naa sa mind basta ako nalang nabuhat...
> 
> maa-an nalang me permi og uyab hahahah... holding hands.. gakos.. and sumtimes tapad matulog..
> 
> he is so nice and loving jud...



Kng 1st degree mo yaw nlng kay dli gyud na pwede.... Ad2 nlng sa imong mga 3rd or 4th degree kay pwede na.... Naa man pud ko mga gwapa nga cousins unsaon man nga 1st degree man, so ngita nlng dli related kay tnan nmo relative dli gyud na mo sugot.

----------


## gab_kyle

you know boy we are 2nd degree couzins 

lage ako nalang jud guro pugngan sa ?

heheh

im just hoping that 1 day as i waken up i already forget my feelings to him hahaist ...


nganong sa tanan xa paman jud diva?

----------


## Ryan747

> you know boy we are 2nd degree couzins 
> 
> lage ako nalang jud guro pugngan sa ?
> 
> heheh
> 
> im just hoping that 1 day as i waken up i already forget my feelings to him hahaist ...
> 
> 
> nganong sa tanan xa paman jud diva?



Tungod man gud na sa inyong closeness sis mao na ing-ana pero if you stop seeing him for awhile dyun spend a more time sa imong bf ma wla rna cya... Takes time man gyud na pra mka limot ka sa tao nga imong gnahan.

----------


## zagaboI

di man sa bati paminawon... incest man gun na. aside from punishable na, genetically speaking, dili maayo mag breed ang under the same bloodline. This will reasult to weaker genes and prone sa mga abnormalities ang baby, mahimong mangoloid, autistic, ug unsa pa nga sakit sa utok. based on history, mao na nga naay mga buang nga mga emperor and kings kay mag incest sila. 

bisag 4-10th degree pana, you still fall on the same bloodline. so ako pa nimo, palayaw ana imong ig agaw and adto ug lain laki oi! daghan kaayo  laki sa kalibutan. abliha imo mata... or ADTO UG BAR or pag laag2x, resulta rana sa walay exposure sa outside world.

----------


## ritsche villadolid

walay unay,hehehe

----------


## gab_kyle

lage boy...

siguro need ko sum1 na reason na makalimot ko nea...


do think nga maka get rid ko dayon ani akong feelings sa aq couzin??


ive got a damn heart jud pataka lag fall ...

----------


## gab_kyle

heheh if u only knew unsa ko na pag kalaagan 

hehe 

siguro na fall ko sa ako couzin tungod man gud xa ra ang laki na nakita nako ang akong ideal man


caring ,sweet , understanding then mo respect pud og girl...hahahaist masuya nalang ko sa iyang maasawa...


i just try my best nalang na ma forget xa...

----------


## Ryan747

> heheh if u only knew unsa ko na pag kalaagan 
> 
> hehe 
> 
> siguro na fall ko sa ako couzin tungod man gud xa ra ang laki na nakita nako ang akong ideal man
> 
> 
> caring ,sweet , understanding then mo respect pud og girl...hahahaist masuya nalang ko sa iyang maasawa...
> 
> ...




Naa man pud mi ana nga characteristic.

----------


## ritsche villadolid

yup naa man sad me ana characteristics,mas labaw pa,hehehe.dle ka mahutdan ug lalake.try explore sa laen,gawas gawas sad panagsa.

----------


## gab_kyle

hehehehe

in-ana d i ka boy?... naa ka ana or kamo na charcteristic?hehe

bitaw boy ... ideal man jud xa..responsible pajud ...


karon para ka move on ko sa ako feelings sa ako couzin


ako nalang glingaw ako self sa ako study..

sahay makalimtan nako xa but mobalik na pud mo txt man gud hek...

nya cge tell he miss me daw..

hehehe kiligon nalang pud ta..hahahis

----------


## gab_kyle

laagan man ko na pagkataw oist jejejeje

yeah g try na nako magexplore but ako pud gpangita kay pareha niya jejeje

mara jud ko amw za?

----------


## pixelwise

being the guy it's stupid of him letting you fall into such a mess. if he loves you as a family and friend di nya tugtan masamok imo hunahuna. 

why not just be best friends? hug all you want, share tears and shoulders all you like. ngano man diay, nothing wrong with that, right? as long as you two draw the line- no sx in any form ... kalami ra naay bespren ah, love man japun tawag ana bah .. ay lang ninyo saguli ug biga. being family di na na love kung naa nay biga.

----------


## gab_kyle

wala man jud guroy biga na involve ani aside atong chikenene mao ra

ako gkaproblemahan unsa on pag get rid nako ani akong feelings nea

untill now xa japun ako ge thnk always hahahist

----------


## ritsche villadolid

sis f magkadayon mo mora mo ga inbreed,hehehe

----------


## gab_kyle

> sis f magkadayon mo mora mo ga inbreed,hehehe



jajaja 

sakto jud ka 

ngano jud nagka couzin pa me

but i think ala xa luv nako

ang tinuod minyuonon na gani xa...huhuhuh

----------


## zhel_marie14

yup!!!i experience n fall q sa aq cousin but we decide nga dli jd ipadaun amo felingz coz kme ra jpon msakitan...

----------


## jaide

i know someone na ingani..gpabuwag jud sila sa parents sa girl kai unay ra kau..nakitan man gud ddto sa ngit2 nag chukaka..haha

----------


## gab_kyle

> i know someone na ingani..gpabuwag jud sila sa parents sa girl kai unay ra kau..nakitan man gud ddto sa ngit2 nag chukaka..haha



haahaha la pa man sad me sakpi kay la pa man sad me nagpangit2X nga kami rang duha hjehe

know what mga ka inom namo or barkada maaan me uyab kay higpit keu among hug hehehe

but kutob ra ngadto ... pinakalayo na tong chikenene og sabak2x ahaha

----------


## gab_kyle

> yup!!!i experience n fall q sa aq cousin but we decide nga dli jd ipadaun amo felingz coz kme ra jpon msakitan...



>>>sakto jud ka ,..

>>>buhaton tanan sa among mga relatives nga magbulag 
me :Sad:

----------


## menchai

possible man cya mahitabo labi na kung magkasinabot sa tanang butang..maproblema o wla always mo magkuyog ug magdinamayay sa usagusag.nahitabo na sa akong mga cousin sa side akong mama nga nagkarelation jud silang duha..in fact nabuntis jud ang girl pero gipakuha lang kay dako kaayo ug kauwaw if mahibawan labi na ang mommy sa girl ilhado kaau..mao na cya gubot pud kaau ang situation oi kay pati kami ubang mga cousin naapil sa ilang gisudlan..close lagi kay mi sa among mga mga couz nga laki nagtuo ang mga tao labi na tong mga chismosa sa amo nga nagpinatolay mi mga kaliwat..igeneralize dayon ba...

----------


## gab_kyle

> possible man cya mahitabo labi na kung magkasinabot sa tanang butang..maproblema o wla always mo magkuyog ug magdinamayay sa usagusag.nahitabo na sa akong mga cousin sa side akong mama nga nagkarelation jud silang duha..in fact nabuntis jud ang girl pero gipakuha lang kay dako kaayo ug kauwaw if mahibawan labi na ang mommy sa girl ilhado kaau..mao na cya gubot pud kaau ang situation oi kay pati kami ubang mga cousin naapil sa ilang gisudlan..close lagi kay mi sa among mga mga couz nga laki nagtuo ang mga tao labi na tong mga chismosa sa amo nga nagpinatolay mi mga kaliwat..igeneralize dayon ba...


>>>tompak !!!keu ka girl as in!!!

>>maulaw nalang ko mokuyog sahay kay libakon dayon me

>>but akong couzin moana nalang xa..

>> dont care about nila as long as la tay gibuhat na d mao d ta mahadlok

>>but nakonxenxa ko kay la xa kabalo na inluv nako niya..huhuh

----------


## nonoyantoine

para lng nako? yuck!hahahahaha

----------


## emow

sa chinese practices, naay uban pamilya mag unay mga ig agaw.... pero there is a rule... Example:
GRACE, STEPHEN, and GERARD are siblings.... ang anak ni gwen, pwede ma link sa mga anak nila ni STEPHEN ug GERARD... pero ang mga anak ni STEPHEN dili pwede ma link sa anak ni GERARD.... I dunno if some chinoy families still practice this one...

----------


## gab_kyle

> para lng nako? yuck!hahahahaha


>>yuck bitaw!!!

>>la pa man ka try hahah

----------


## ranzzz

sakto si nonoyantoine.. yuck wahahaha aw kamo gud kung mao na gusto ninyo hehehe

pero yuck eww gross that's disgusting wakokoko gud luck nalang ^____^

----------


## madrid

na inlove ko sa akong couzin... unsa angay buhaton :Huh:  ma nguyab ko nya or... agwantahon nalng kasakit sa dughan :Huh:

----------


## xirc

1st 2nd or 3rd degree?

----------


## madrid

murag 2nd kay iyang middle initial kay ako pud middle initial

----------


## clydex

bro bawal na, kadugo ra na nimo..."incestous" mana na form of relationship...wala na sa ato balaod bro...nya dili pud na pwd sa ato balaod dri bawal na cya...




 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## ryan22

undanga nalang na imo gibati brad kay gubot ra jud na padung...

----------


## seven_segment

subaya sa jud....

kung maprove parente mo...aw...

way mahims...

----------


## joowen

bro lisud kaau na... try to forget her lahi ra kadugo nimo

----------


## Fern

hehehhehhe ok ra man ma attract ka sa imung mga cousins... paero diha lang GYUD kutob!!!

i remembr i had hot chick couzins didto sa leyte katon ni visit ko didto for the first time...

i really liked that chinese 3rd degree cousin nga chick... Morena+Tisay+chinita  :Cheesy:    thats very rare nga beauty

unlike didto sa USC_TC nga puro puti nga chinita...  :Cheesy:

----------


## cptn_star

> hehehhehhe ok ra man ma attract ka sa imung mga cousins... paero diha lang GYUD kutob!!!
> 
> i remembr i had hot chick couzins didto sa leyte katon ni visit ko didto for the first time...
> 
> i really liked that chinese 3rd degree cousin nga chick... Morena+Tisay+chinita    thats very rare nga beauty
> 
> unlike didto sa USC_TC nga puro puti nga chinita...


ok ra man guro nang 3rd degree bro....la man guro blema ana....

----------


## cptn_star

hayzt ako sad kadaghan na ko ani...pero saon ta man d man pede...close pd raba unta au mi...huhuh....kafaet....

----------


## Fern

> ok ra man guro nang 3rd degree bro....la man guro blema ana....


pero ma consencya ko.... basin ihawun ko sa iayng mga parents if ako cyang ki take advantage....

kusuga biya muinum ug bahalina and waray pa gyud! 

she sounds so sexy kung mu speak ug waray  :Cheesy:

----------


## iveslovespink

ok ranag muslim mo..
pero f di, ayaw lang cguro oie..
lain kau..
plus dili pa kau na accepted sa society ug sa mga katiguwangan..

----------


## GOthique

+++ hui...hehehehe divert ur mind.. bawal dude!

----------


## hayden_ko

tambag ko lng brad..
1st and 2nd degree gni imo cuzin... yw lng guro ipadayon brad.. tabla ra nag naibog kas imong igsuoon kung mao na. btw brad, scientifically pd, d mn pd pwd mgkakamo kai if ever "with passion" na kau na nu luv, trust me... inu anak kai its either way ulo or wai nawng, hehe.. btw.. genetics brad, di jd pwd ang 1st and 2nd degree...
pro kung 3rd degree.. okay rmn scientifically pro, d mn gd ghapon mawa nga she's your cousin gd.. and bsag bali2hon pa nmu ang kalibutan.. ig-agaw ghapon mo.. naa ghapon part sa imong dugo nga naa pd nya.. pro if both of you share a mutual feelings for each other, then go.. tell her naa ka feelings nya.. pro tambag ko lng brad, you may or not encounter future criticism from other people labi na f khbw cla na somehow ig.agaw mo.. nhan lng ko na at least kung muabot ni nga day.. you and your partner are ready to face that issue. stand strong. love rules it all mn kha? dba? hehehe

cge.. gudluck lng nya brad..  :Smiley:

----------


## Silver_clone

bro, adto mo sa china..or japan..ok ra na didto.. sa una bitaw gitupo2 ko sa ako 2nd degree couzn..

lain kaau,,,,



bitaw bro, depende ra na nimo... if love jud nimo cya..ok ra na oi

----------


## m!nyanG

waaahh...ayaw jd na bro,,bawal na...dghan kaayo mo kontra f ingon ana,
i remember,i had a cousin nga iyang bf is 3rd degree cousin niya,pwerte suko sa akong uyo.an,,g gukod jud og sundang ang laki...hahaha ngka buwag jud cla,,ky pait kaayo ng ingon ana,,dghan og against,

bt if u rili luv d girl,padayon nalng,bt u nid 2 tke d risk....
dpat andam ka sa umaabot,,

----------


## j.alob

> na inlove ko sa akong couzin... unsa angay buhaton ma nguyab ko nya or... agwantahon nalng kasakit sa dughan


dool mo hehe pareha d i ta ag ako sa niagi na inlove pag reunion naa man sad gwapa tang mga kaliwat. hehe pog ngi nalang nah.. mag likay na lang ta sa mga huna huna sa tawo. friend nalang gyud

----------


## natalie

pangita n lng ug lain bro.. kana dili complicated nga situation, basin naa na miga imo cuzin nga gwapa hehe

----------


## Bongoton

under the law, blood relationship to the 2nd degree is not allowed. pasabot ana, imong mga first cousins, dili puede.. 2nd cousins, okay ra..pero knowing our culture, morag dako nang sala.. ipang himaraut ka sa imong mga kabanay.. toink!

----------


## dongday

bro, undangi na bro.... lisud ayo na.... ako gani bro b4 inlove ko saku iya.an nga ka.idad ra nku pro un.sa.un taman dli man jud pwede...

ani nlng bro, ngita nlng lain bro para malimtan na imu feelings sa imu couzin....

----------


## rynzco

bro ayaw gyd pada,...huna-huna ra gyd na nmo,...mawala rana oi

----------


## iskoLares

> murag 2nd kay iyang middle initial kay ako pud middle initial


ok rana second degress sa law.. sa religion dili..

anak ni GMA, kana laki, 2nd degree cousin na niya iyang asawa

----------


## Fheiyl

di jud pwede..huna hunaa lang tawn inyo mga anak unya...kay naa me silingan na igagaw sila dn sila jud nagdayon,pero pagpanganak nila..ila anak murag mummy...looy au ang bata..kita mo anang bata na pang peryahan..inana jud..lain au og nawng..dili sd mongoloid..bsta lain jud..ma looy lng tawn mo sa inyo mga anak unya..

----------


## Silver_clone

ayaw nalng ana bro..lisod jud..

and delkado au hitsora sa inyu anak if ever kamo jud

----------


## Fheiyl

palayo lng brod..malimot raka ana u feelings wuiii..daghan au mga gurl diha brod...

----------


## Golden Thief Bug

dli ba kiwaw kung ing ana? maibog kas imong cuzin? dli jud na pde brad kay its not meant to be and not to mention ang gubot jud.gubot pana sa lukot hehe

----------


## dangsui

brod, ayaw na ana............ its against our law, culture, moral and tradition.
tanan nimong paninguha murag dunay karma pirmi.

----------


## noigwen

hahaha.. dili mada oi!! undanga na imu gibati oi!!

----------


## GOSPELofROCH

ok rna bro mga insik btaw mag unay rman hehehe

----------


## elaimakulai

of all the pretty girls out there imu jud cousin imong na kit-an? 
hhmmmm.... divert your attention nalang bro...pangita lang ug lain girl. 
Sakto ang uban dre, ok ra ang 2nd or 3rd degree pero sa religion
murag lain jud tan-awn as well sad sa society, ma talk of the town 
jud mo ana kung makabalo ang uban na ig-agaw diay mo. 


And i've heard sad na kung mag unay ang paryente kay abnormal daw ang anak
or kung di naa mga abnormalities or defects. I don't know kung tinuod ba ni.

----------


## fritzd

bro, lingaw na sya sa sugod.... thrilling ba.. pero kadugay ana, malud-an ka kay makafeel ka murag nimog igsuon... hahahahaha!  pangitag laing babay nga wa moy parehog pangan.. hahahahahaah peace!

----------


## BoyPaksit

dude, taboo sa atong culture..hehe peace*  :Smiley:

----------


## okoy

Matay nimo brad ka daghan sa lungag imo pa gyung cousin... my advise is do not engage in that kind of relationship its forbidden both by law and religion... mapul-an ra ka brod... peaceeeeee.

----------


## madrid

> di jud pwede..huna hunaa lang tawn inyo mga anak unya...kay naa me silingan na igagaw sila dn sila jud nagdayon,pero pagpanganak nila..ila anak murag mummy...looy au ang bata..kita mo anang bata na pang peryahan..inana jud..lain au og nawng..dili sd mongoloid..bsta lain jud..ma looy lng tawn mo sa inyo mga anak unya..




btw.. unsa diay story if... ang couzin mag  ka dayon :Huh:  unsa diay hitsura sa nawng :Huh:

----------


## Silver_clone

bro, sa genes na or mga cells.. sepre mag ka paryente, naaa mga semelarities some chromosomes or cells or genes.. bsta.. bati au ug outcome...

----------


## m!nyanG

kung dli man gane sa physical ang deperenxa naa sa pangutok...tsktsk
like sa ako uncle iya wife is 1st degree cousin niya,,ilang anak ok rman,,pero wen d eldest age 20,,mura naman naa gami nga "u know"...den ingon cla sa mga apo sd daw na mogawas...

----------


## madrid

ahh i see.. karon pako... -_-" okies thanks..

----------


## Meebo

ambot lang bro.. by law.. i think.. i think lang ha.. pwede man ang 2nd degree.. and sa law and religion different ug degree2.. pero... since pinoy man jud ta.. god above all.. churva2.. wa tai mahems.. ka dugo gani ka dugo jud.. pag close nlng sa mo..

----------


## Meebo

ayaw na ug tuo ana bro.. walai scientific explanation anang mu bati ug nawng inyong kids.. ang ilaha ra ma explain ana kai GOD napud.. in a sense dapat jud ka mahadlok.. but in a scientific angle.. hahaha ra jud akong ika ingon. every gene is unique.. even if u r relatives.. even if direct relative.. ma relate or ma trace. ang dna and blood cells.. but its very different.. so if u wanna go for it go na jud

----------


## ishboy

mao sad nay pangutana ni weird al yankovic sa iyang kanta nga "constipated" parody sa "complicated" sang by avril lavigne, check out the lyrics brad "how was i supposed to know we were both related, believe me if i knew she was my cousin we never would have dated, what to do now, should i go ahead and propose and get hitched and have kids with eleven toes and move to alabama where the kind of thing is tolerated? no no no!". popareho mog pangutana brad, pareho sad unta mog tubag brad "no no no!".

----------


## moy2

agoy ka lisud sd ana oi na ma kuan ka sa imu cazin.na na unxa.tabla lng brad oi.putla lng nang gugma nmo sa imung cazin.mka sala intwn ka ma hikug ka sa mga ginikanan ana brad.lolz :Smiley:

----------


## smictague

Looooooooooooooooool

----------


## noigwen

ug magkadaun mo bro, mongoloid inyo anak.. hahaha

----------


## noelkimy

i think its not right bro. its ok if ma gwapahan ka imu cousin but d nana sak2 ma inlove ka. you will just cause a lot of problem in d future. i guess u have to stop it right now bro..........think about it a million times.

----------


## butterfLytaiL

ok rana f 3rd mo.. prehas nko b4.. hehehe.. 

ddto nko kibaw nga 3rd cuzn d i nko xa nga ngkauyab nmi.. 

huhuhu.. lain sad kau bawiOn.. hehehehe.... 

but wla nay latay sa dugo ky gisubay mn.. pro kana imoha prob murag

lisod nah.. tsk tsk tsk.. likay nlng.. mao ra japon mgBuwag.. mau rnas bg.o pah... ^_^

----------


## babypaupau

> ayaw na ug tuo ana bro.. walai scientific explanation anang mu bati ug nawng inyong kids.. ang ilaha ra ma explain ana kai GOD napud.. in a sense dapat jud ka mahadlok.. but in a scientific angle.. hahaha ra jud akong ika ingon. every gene is unique.. even if u r relatives.. even if direct relative.. ma relate or ma trace. ang dna and blood cells.. but its very different.. so if u wanna go for it go na jud



HELLOO!!!!


check ur sources kaha.

it is scientifically proven na if you mate with ur close relatives, dako ug chance na dili normal inyong anak. wa ka nag tan aw anang resulta anang manag ig agaw nga naay anak? kasagaran ana kay dili normal physically and/or mentally.

Incest children have high risk of diseases and conditions that may be harmful since the genes of the same type mutate and bad traits become more evident as the genes are not different enough to offset the harmful conditions.parents give their children both good and bad genes and if the child receives one set of chromosome from each parent who has similar genes, the recessive genes or bad genes that are mutated and that represents bad qualities will be paired with the exact same gene, and the bad effect will be more eminent.

----------


## pigrah

K rana .... kung muslim ka  :Smiley:

----------


## Soul Doctor

> na inlove ko sa akong couzin... unsa angay buhaton ma nguyab ko nya or... agwantahon nalng kasakit sa dughan


Its not love bro.
Its just hormones.
when you are a teenager its normal to fell "in love" with your cousin.
because your hormones are raging.
and relatives have "compatible" hormones.
meaning they attract other kids with "compatible" hormones.
even brothers and sisters feel that they are in love due to "compatibility" of these hormones.

----------


## COMCAM

Palayo nalang dear - lisud na

----------


## tatakalz

naa sad ko frnd nga girl nagkauyab jud cla sa iyang cuz, aware cla nga cuzins cla pro still gipadayon gihapun nila, ambot asa nakaha tu run......wla na koy balita

----------


## doty

lisora ana oi. ayaw ana migo kay paryente ra mo dghan dili gnahan inyo relasyon kung mgdayon mo

----------


## d!orj

bru, f i wer u magpalayo nlng u....

----------


## pam

yaw lang padayon ani bro.. trust us. dako kaayo nga problema imo makuha ani.. ma-apil imo pamilya

----------


## munkyboi

that's just sick... pamilya cgere ne ei...

----------


## akoctin2

likay lang bro  kay samok niya kay paryente ra mo...

----------


## noigwen

nakagetover na ka :Huh:  or wla pa??

----------


## jLuspoc

> K rana .... kung muslim ka


Kani sakto ni xa. kay ang sa Muslim, Inahan/Amahan ug anak, ug ang magsuon ang dili pedi magka relasyon. 1st degree cousins, Auntie, Uncle ug uban pa pedi na.

*@TS:*

kung dli nmo ma agwanta ang imong bati para sa imong "agaw" KUNG mutual inyong gpang bati, pg balik Islam nlang mo para pedi nnyo ipadaun ang inyong mga gpang bati  :Smiley:  but dili ing ana ka dali kani nga process

----------


## treby08

be friends nlng.. basin may malice yang feelings nimo ha.. bad nah

----------


## treby08

> likay lang bro  kay samok niya kay paryente ra mo...


Likay jud ug maayo.. kay di na maayo.. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## KASAAC

bro, naunsa na gud intawn ka...asa man diay ka na planetaha nga cousin raman nimu ang imung nakita, wala nai laing babae diha? I mean c'mon dude

----------


## LIBER777

waka ma bo*ang

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

> na inlove ko sa akong couzin... unsa angay buhaton ma nguyab ko nya or... agwantahon nalng kasakit sa dughan


daghan man ingon ani nga sitwasyun, hehehe...
pero kana layo na, ok ra na oi, uyab ra bitaw...
sa pinoy ra man gibawal gud, hehehe....tradition man sa pinoy nga d pede...
pero sa mga lain lahi, pede na, basta dli lng nimo igsoon, hahaha :Cheesy:

----------


## rickflag

mao gyud. daghan kaau babaye unya relatives pa gyud imo nakit-an. it could just be because of convenience. kay siya ra imo closed? try dating some other girls. daghan guapa sa kalibutan ah. mangita gyud kag problema. siempre imo parent og ang iya dili gyud mosugot. ganahan ka mohimo family scandal? it's not worth it bro. just imagine kung ikaw parent na pod unya imo anak makig-uyab sa anak sa imo igsoon? for sure di ka ganahan.

----------


## 15% Discount

> bro, adto mo sa china..or japan..ok ra na didto.. sa una bitaw gitupo2 ko sa ako 2nd degree couzn..
> 
> lain kaau,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> bitaw bro, depende ra na nimo... if love jud nimo cya..ok ra na oi


 

sakto jud ka naa rana nimo nganu man sad ni enter ka

----------


## simonjed

1st degree cuzn na nmo bro?? hmmm ok raman guro bro bsta layo2 gamay...pero naa ra dyud na ninyo if ok pud xa nmo... :Thumbs Up:  as long as wala mo mapasakitan na lain tao go go go hehe

----------


## ongkal

masarap ang bawal..

----------


## Hidan

2nd cousins is okay ra. It's not bawal sa law. But of course basta ingnon na paryente labina duol murag lain gihapon tanaw sa mga tao even if it's legal.

----------


## kenjie86

Ok ra nah bro oiz... legal man nah...

----------


## babypaupau

> daghan man ingon ani nga sitwasyun, hehehe...
> pero kana layo na, ok ra na oi, uyab ra bitaw...
> sa pinoy ra man gibawal gud, hehehe....tradition man sa pinoy nga d pede...
> pero sa mga lain lahi, pede na, basta dli lng nimo igsoon, hahaha




check ur sources. unsay sa pinoy ra na gbawal? taka ka man lng oi. dont give uninformed advise, its fatal.

----------


## j.alob

mag likaw nalang ta sa mga sulti sulti sa kilid. if mao man gani.

kung gusto jud ka hala bulhot.

----------


## radnop

para nako brod di jud maayo kay kung kamo jud magkadayon, naa na side effect sa inyo mga anak.. besides, lisod ang situation kung magkadayon mo in all aspect.. pero subaya lang ang family tree kung cuzins ba jud mo..

----------


## kenjie86

Balhin nalang mo puy-anan... para walay silingan...

----------


## RMP

Oh my... dont worry, you'll get over it. Just like I did.
Check first how you are exactly related. In my case, ang akong surname is his middlename. I found out we were already 3rd degree. My father and his mother are 2nd cousins. Some said 3rd degree is okay but we both knew it was not right. Even though we had fallen to each other, we never told our parents. And we broke up before anyone could know... actually we didnt really break up but he just disappeared and never showed up again after we exchanged I Love You's. Paet. It was really difficult for me but after a while I understood. Pero it is water under the bridge now. Time heals all wounds. I finally found my Mr. Right now.





> na inlove ko sa akong couzin... unsa angay buhaton ma nguyab ko nya or... agwantahon nalng kasakit sa dughan

----------


## kharen

if imo na sya ipadayon wla jud moy happiness and peace na makuha sa nyo relationship forever...mas maau na u cut that feelings nlang nga early pa....if magbunga na sya ang makalolooy nag BATA jud...think of it!!!

----------


## cardwell164

ahaka ani woi. ka suway sad ko ani pero perting pugong lng jud nq. hinuon d jud to love ako. more of admiration lng. and lust sad wahaha

----------


## SHADOW_LUDWIG

Yati rah! sa kadaghan nga chicks! ngano imo paman cuzin imo gi tripan dong... hahahahaha...

pangita og lain oi... dangan pa kaayo chicks sa kalibotan...

----------


## vp-rakista

nahitabo sab ni nako sa una... nagka-uyab gyud mi during college pero tago-tago lagi labad sa ulo.. then finally nagka-lagyo mi kay nilarga cya sa UK... we thought maglisod mi pag move-on but na neutralize ra man amo feelings after many years wla nagkita... now she has her hubby nya ako pud love ako wifey... we still communicate though sa friendster but nothing serious about the past...

ayaw nalang na ipadayon brod kay labad kaayo na sa ulo... both sides sa imu parents og iya 99% supak

----------


## aldrin89

ana gyud na ang life bro... dili gyud na mahimo

----------


## mlhl@7

> bro bawal na, kadugo ra na nimo..."incestous" mana na form of relationship...wala na sa ato balaod bro...nya dili pud na pwd sa ato balaod dri bawal na cya...


bawal di i ni brod.. or bawal rani sa mga catholics.. Son of GMA i think dato iya wife is 2nd degree niya.. i am not sure..

I think there is no specific law on that..

----------


## kenjie86

Pwedi ba ang igsoon minyo-an?

----------


## babypaupau

> bawal di i ni brod.. or bawal rani sa mga catholics.. Son of GMA i think dato iya wife is 2nd degree niya.. i am not sure..
> 
> I think there is no specific law on that..


naa oi. bawal kaha na. pwede ka ikiha ana. civil case ra nuon but naa na.

----------


## raizene

hmmmmmmmmm mga bout diay ug moangay sa cousin..?

----------


## jorja986

laina ui..maypa mopalayo na lang ka para malimtan nimu imu feelings niya kay lisod na..for sure dghan ang mo against sa inyoha....palayo bro ug kalimti imu feelings niya.

----------


## kenjie86

palayo nalang jud oiz... laina sad anah oiz...

----------


## mmiicchhzz

f nahan ka sa imu cousin k ra bah nah??


did u know na..

mary and joseph are cousins...

nya y mn d pwd cousin to cousin??

----------


## clydex

> f nahan ka sa imu cousin k ra bah nah??
> 
> 
> did u know na..
> 
> mary and joseph are cousins...
> 
> nya y mn d pwd cousin to cousin??



In what book? verses and chapter sa Bible sis?  :Shocked: 


Leviticus 18:6-18 (New International Version)

6 *" 'No one is to approach any close relative to have sexual relations. I am the LORD.*

7 " 'Do not dishonor your father by having sexual relations with your mother. She is your mother; do not have relations with her.

8 " 'Do not have sexual relations with your father's wife; that would dishonor your father.

9 " 'Do not have sexual relations with your sister, either your father's daughter or your mother's daughter, whether she was born in the same home or elsewhere.

10 " 'Do not have sexual relations with your son's daughter or your daughter's daughter; that would dishonor you.

11 " 'Do not have sexual relations with the daughter of your father's wife, born to your father; she is your sister.

12 " 'Do not have sexual relations with your father's sister; she is your father's close relative.

13 " 'Do not have sexual relations with your mother's sister, because she is your mother's close relative.

14 " 'Do not dishonor your father's brother by approaching his wife to have sexual relations; she is your aunt.

15 " 'Do not have sexual relations with your daughter-in-law. She is your son's wife; do not have relations with her.

16 " 'Do not have sexual relations with your brother's wife; that would dishonor your brother.

17 " 'Do not have sexual relations with both a woman and her daughter. Do not have sexual relations with either her son's daughter or her daughter's daughter; they are her close relatives. That is wickedness.

18 " 'Do not take your wife's sister as a rival wife and have sexual relations with her while your wife is living.

----------


## coolguyiam20

> f nahan ka sa imu cousin k ra bah nah??
> 
> 
> did u know na..
> 
> mary and joseph are cousins...
> 
> nya y mn d pwd cousin to cousin??



ahm..sa akong nhbw.an basta d lng 1st degree og 2nd degree..
ok ra mn na bah..mao ra mn gbawalan sa balaod kuno..
ok ra mn basta 3rd degree cousin..
ambot lng kaha kung tinood ba nih.. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## akoctin2

dili pwede cousin to cousin....

----------


## King Sas

NOPE.. Blood to blood nana

----------


## kenjie86

pwed nah oiz... basta 3rd degree lng..

----------


## saskee14

*lain mn ui.. bsag pinaka last degree pa..*

----------


## chan888

not ok for me

----------


## journeyman

Hmmm,,, you're into it?

----------


## coolguyiam20

> In what book? verses and chapter sa Bible sis? 
> 
> 
> Leviticus 18:6-18 (New International Version)
> 
> 6 *" 'No one is to approach any close relative to have sexual relations. I am the LORD.*
> 
> 7 " 'Do not dishonor your father by having sexual relations with your mother. She is your mother; do not have relations with her.
> 
> ...


*bro ang gbawal raba mao ang lami..ahahhahjowk..ehhe
pro mao rba na ang tinood..pro la pa xd ko kasuway anang paryente ra nmo oi..xaonzz*

----------


## dongday

dli jud na pwede.... dli dli dli jud..........

----------


## aldrin89

kung mao na, c adan ug eva unsa man cla? kinsa man ang nagpadaghan n2 kung wala cla magunay?

----------


## thaDUKE

dli man cguro pwede na bro mura kong kuzin mo mga layu na cguro ang degree

----------


## Tarmac

Unsa man na, incest is best ba?  Keeping it all in the family? :grin: 

Ang ilang ingon nindut man nga naa kay kasintahan, pero dili maayo kung cousin-tahan.

The law won't allow 1st degree cousins to marry (nothing said about first degree cousins having s*xual relations out of wedlock bwahahah!)

One reason why it isn't allowed is because it is contrary to public policy, morals and customs.  In other words, lain kaayo tanawon.

Another more practical reason is genetic.  The law actually contemplates that marriage between individuals who are within the fourth civil degree of consanguinity (i.e. first cousins) would be injurious to the healthy development of the race.   If duol ra kaayo pagkaparyente, basin ang mga recessive traits sa genes ang mugawas sa anak.  Makapanganak unya ug retarded or deformed.  

That's why in medieval times when royalty tended to marry close cousins to keep the bloodline "pure", they ended up with a lot of imbecile offspring that were simply locked away never to be seen again.

I also heard about this small town (I won't say where) where a clan with a prominent name (I won't say what) has a lot of imbecile family members hidden away, all offspring of incestuous relationships.

Let me guess:  the person who wants to have a relationship with his/her cousin did not grow up with this particular cousin.






.

----------


## meltd0wn

i dont think its bad at all..only that the general masses conclude na lain daw..i dont know ninyu..  :Tongue:

----------


## bloodyrose

what if cousin mo but adopted ra ka? pwede ba na?

----------


## zzexniwp312

faeta pud anang mangunay ug cousins..  :Smiley: ) lain man paminawon

----------


## zzexniwp312

> what if cousin mo but adopted ra ka? pwede ba na?


pwedi man cguro kaayo..

As long as U Have Evidence That ur Adopted..  :Cheesy:

----------


## pigrah

ok ra nah lagi if muslims moh...

----------


## elvandesantos

ok ra oi. basta magkasinabot lng

----------


## Tarmac

> pwedi man cguro kaayo..
> 
> As long as U Have Evidence That ur Adopted..


No, dili gihapon puwede.  In law, an adopted child is considered the same as a full blood relative.

----------


## chad_tukes

> No, dili gihapon puwede.  In law, an adopted child is considered the same as a full blood relative.


he probably meant that it was ok to have as many kids as they want since they're both not related by blood. there's a minimized risk of their children turning out to be A.B Normal.

----------


## Tarmac

> he probably meant that it was ok to have as many kids as they want since they're both not related by blood. there's a minimized risk of their children turning out to be A.B Normal.


Actually, it's a grey area.  The law prohibits marriages between full-blood relatives within the fourth civil degree (i.e. 1st cousin) but when it comes to adopted children prohibits marriages between adoptive siblings and adoptive parents and children.  Nothing explicit about adopted children and their adoptive first cousins. Anyone who knows better please feel free to correct me.

----------


## tear

hala oi...thinking of cousins to cousins cringed me..halerrrr...wa nay lain...next topic pwizzz ^_^

----------


## FuLLMetaLJackEt

di madala cousin to cousin.. awkward!

----------


## wangsio

naa ko g.f b4, nga same amo middle name.. pro dli pod me cousin..murag awkward na ayo nang cousin oi

----------


## FuLLMetaLJackEt

imong gikaon ang imong kaugalingong unod! ngaks jowk! mura mag nang rape!  :Cheesy:

----------


## wangsio

lol, unod bokog, unod,, hehehehhe..  :angry:

----------


## KASAAC

> f nahan ka sa imu cousin k ra bah nah??
> 
> 
> did u know na..
> 
> mary and joseph are cousins...
> 
> nya y mn d pwd cousin to cousin??



Woah you should post your source...well para nako dili jud ok for God sake why on earth your cousin paman....I mean c'mon wala na lain?

----------


## rbrallos

batia sad paminawon anang mangunay raka uy, bisan pa ug 3rd degree na naa gihapon dugo nimo nasagol gamay ana, kung sa gubat pa mura manka ug traydor ana hehehe.

----------


## kenjie86

dli man nah unay... ang unay ky ang imong kaugalingon imong uyab...

----------


## clydex

dili jud na pwd ng cuzin to cuzin kay imung ng ka blood..ook

----------


## ieuseerm

okay ra na cousin-to-cousin, apan kung ako na sa akoang cousins, usa ra ang akoang ganahan nila.  :cheesy:

----------


## pirehro

pwede kung 100th degree cousin nimo  :Smiley:  hahaha

bitaw, lain man kung cuz to cuz.

----------


## bloodyrose

kanang maibog sa cousin ok ra na?

----------


## coolguyiam20

ahm mura ok ra mn na xa..bsta wa lng mo gaila sa gagmay pa mo ..mura gani dgko namo gkta..
kana mura ok ra na..pro kung sukad pgbata..mura lahi na xd nah..ingon pa nila"*ang langgam gani unay gani,unsa pa kha ng taw*"hahahahahah..jowk

----------


## bloodyrose

mao pud nay gi ingon na " Love is like electricity even pariente mo kuryiente ".....

----------


## FuLLMetaLJackEt

lisud lagi ning sitwasyona dili ko mouyon ani!  :Cheesy:

----------


## raizene

hmmmm ok ra na oi...kay sa iyaan ug paumangkon....

----------


## vahnhelsing

> kung mao na, c adan ug eva unsa man cla? kinsa man ang nagpadaghan n2 kung wala cla magunay?





kay igsoon diay cla :Huh:  sure uy!!!! :Cheesy: 

or paryente ba ron :Huh: ??

----------


## kenjie86

> mao pud nay gi ingon na " Love is like electricity even pariente mo kuryiente ".....



Conductor cguro to siya.. hehehe
Normal ra nang ma inlove sa couzin oiz...

----------


## z2upiD_040305

not ok for me...maski pa goro 3rd degree since nga couzin mo lain japon..hekhek...naa japon nay same blood nga nagdagan sa inyong kaugatan..hehe

----------


## clydex

it not allowed in religion and laws...its taboo..

----------


## Ryan747

Basta dli lng mo khibaw nga cousin mo game na.

----------


## reymags

way unay brad..kasagaran d mgdugay ky dghan against ani

----------


## PentiumPoor

Mura mani salida nga 'Taboo"

----------


## bugztronic

well sa unang panahon pa gyud nga wala pa ang balaod ni moses

pwede man, kay giunsa man pagsanay ni adan ug eba kon wala pa iunay ang mga anak nga magsanay...

ang pangutana :Huh: ? kon dili pwede kinsa man diay gisanayan sa mga anak ni adan

ayaw kog ingna nga mga unggoy..

wa he he he he jar jar jar...

pero karon dili na pwede kay matawag man nato nga immoral

----------


## kenjie86

Kinsa man jud ang naka discover anah nga dli pwed ang couzin?

----------


## jake_smack11

di jud na pwede bisag unsa pa nga degree...

cousin to cousin not good!

----------


## cptn_star

> In what book? verses and chapter sa Bible sis? 
> 
> 
> Leviticus 18:6-18 (New International Version)
> 
> 6 *" 'No one is to approach any close relative to have sexual relations. I am the LORD.*
> 
> 7 " 'Do not dishonor your father by having sexual relations with your mother. She is your mother; do not have relations with her.
> 
> ...



mao jd ni na passage...

----------


## kenjie86

> di jud na pwede bisag unsa pa nga degree...
> 
> cousin to cousin not good!



Hah? but ngano gi allow man sa chruch ang amo silingan.. nga third degree cousin mn cla?

----------


## Tarmac

> Hah? but ngano gi allow man sa chruch ang amo silingan.. nga third degree cousin mn cla?


By law first degree lang ang dili puwede.

----------


## isaac95

> Kinsa man jud ang naka discover anah nga dli pwed ang couzin?


I think it's part of our tradition or culture man tingale dinhi sa ato Pinas...

ang mga Royalty family bitaw ok raman nang relatives magkadayon bisan gani ang mga Rich Chinese businessmen.... 

Naandan naman gud nato nga lain paminawon or lain jud nga mag-unay....

----------


## cheller

> In what book? verses and chapter sa Bible sis? 
> 
> 
>  Leviticus 18:6-18 (New International Version)
> 
>  6 *" 'No one is to approach any close relative to have sexual relations. I am the LORD.*
> 
>  7 " 'Do not dishonor your father by having sexual relations with your mother. She is your mother; do not have relations with her.
> 
> ...


ang uban ani kay mga understanding ra sa taw but ang gihatag ni God kay 10 commandments ra jud and ang uban taw na ang naganalyze ani basi sa ilang needs or makabenefit sa ila <my opinion only  :Smiley: >

----------


## cheller

> I think it's part of our tradition or culture man tingale dinhi sa ato Pinas...
> 
> ang mga Royalty family bitaw ok raman nang relatives magkadayon bisan gani ang mga Rich Chinese businessmen.... 
> 
> Naandan naman gud nato nga lain paminawon or lain jud nga mag-unay....


 i agree daghan ta ug tradition na wala nay clear na basis or dili jud xa realistic

----------


## bugztronic

> I think it's part of our tradition or culture man tingale dinhi sa ato Pinas...
> 
> ang mga Royalty family bitaw ok raman nang relatives magkadayon bisan gani ang mga Rich Chinese businessmen.... 
> 
> Naandan naman gud nato nga lain paminawon or lain jud nga mag-unay....



yup tinood ni siya

dre raman nasugod ng dili na pwede ang ig-agaw pag-abot na sa kastila sa atoa...before ana nga time we are influence by chinese culture and arab culture..

remember the words: datu, barangay, lakandula, lapulapu, hara ug uban pa that words is influence from arab culture...

mag doble ug asawa, i minyo ang mga kaliwat para dili mapunta sa uban ang katigayunan...

now science conclude with evidence:   nga dunay bad results sa gene kon iunay ang mag-agaw sa pinaka doul nga link...ang resulta ang anak pahong-pahong, tuya-tuya or kulang-kulang he he he he...

pero dili man sab malikayan ning GUGMA oi, in my distant family (mag-agaw silag tag-sa) nag-tanan silang duha..then nagpakasal, nanganak, lima pa kabouk.....wala man sab maunsa, ambot lang kaha kon sa 2nd generation sa ilang mga anak

----------


## nitesky

*1st degree ra man moy dili pede kay incest mana... naa mana sa bible as well as prohibited na cya sa church... 

me pagka guilty ko gamay kay naa jud koy crush sa ako cousin kay gwapo man kaau. sa una ra nuon to and crush ra man sad ko kutob... hehehe
*

----------


## jelousofthe1

...di na pwede uie...

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

pede na oi, kitang tanan managsoon mn gani, labaw na kung kasin :Cheesy:

----------


## Venus914

Im not exactly sure. I think, in Japan it's legal for 1st cousins to marry. 

In our country, you need to be 2nd cousins for you to marry. Otherwise, ayaw na lang. Gasayang-sayang lang ka sa imong time, effort, money and tears.

----------


## j()nz

bahalag ok sa uban pero para nako lain jud

----------


## kenjie86

> By law first degree lang ang dili puwede.



Ahh so pwed d i cousin to cousin?

----------


## RemohDude

delikado ta kilatan ana oi...or basin inyoha anak, mongoloid..likayan nlng jd ang baliw..

----------


## noigwen

sa pilipinas, tinonto ning buhata.. hehehe

----------


## cebulifer

> delikado ta kilatan ana oi...or basin inyoha anak, mongoloid..likayan nlng jd ang baliw..



use contraceptives para dili mabuntis imong cousin!

----------


## semahj

okey ra man guro nah basta layo na kayo ug blood related...

----------


## nuzzicz

illegal mana.,.,  :undecided:

----------


## dropdeadgorgeous

_it's okay as long as dili 1st and 2nd degree.. that's the restriction stated on the law._
_but if our off-springs are to say, to jud pwede bisag paryente ra... hahaist!_

----------


## Egoist

ingun cal ma.abno daw ang anak anang mag.ig.agaw tungd sa genes,, ambot kung tinoud kadungog ra ko ana

----------


## noigwen

sa lain nasud kay okay..

----------


## Tarmac

> _it's okay as long as dili 1st and 2nd degree.. that's the restriction stated on the law._
> _but if our off-springs are to say, to jud pwede bisag paryente ra... hahaist!_



The law says fourth degree of consanguinity, which means 1st cousin.  So 2nd cousin puwede.

----------


## Tarmac

> Im not exactly sure. I think, in Japan it's legal for 1st cousins to marry. 
> 
> In our country, you need to be 2nd cousins for you to marry. Otherwise, ayaw na lang. Gasayang-sayang lang ka sa imong time, effort, money and tears.


Secret lovers na lang gyud. Hahaha!  :Cheesy:

----------


## vahnhelsing

wa jud ka kita ug lain.. syaro kadako sa kalibutan oh... naa nice chix n cats dri.. so open ur mind sad.. :Smiley:

----------


## zyper_jag81

dili ok pra nako oi...cozin gud mo.... unsaon nalng na kong masakpan mo...lol

biga nana cguro...hehe peace  :Smiley:

----------


## raizene

ok ra na basta layo layo na ang ilaha pagka ig agaw..........

----------


## freakyvenus

d pamn na uso sa una...karon nana naformulate na d pwede :Smiley:

----------


## wilhelmina

2nd degree cousin man ni Mikey Arroyo iya asawa

pero di sasd tawn ko muunay sako agaw

----------


## hunt99

> f nahan ka sa imu cousin k ra bah nah??
> 
> 
> did u know na..
> 
> mary and joseph are cousins...
> 
> nya y mn d pwd cousin to cousin??


cause in that time world is not yet fully discovered like sa old testament grabe daghan gani og asawa si moses but actually when jesus is born he made the commandments to renew the past until his born pero para nako di man sad gyud nam aayo kung ka dugo ra nimo na mo sod mog relationship ok ra na relationship as a family

----------


## raizene

i think 8s okey...ang gibawal lang kay ang mg 1st degree cousins...

----------


## adhesive

i think naa health consequences sa inyu anak ana diba..
pero if uyab-uyab lang, kalaban sad ninyu inyu mga parents or mga grandparents
ba kaha..
mura na na ug you and me against the world...
 :Smiley:

----------


## jay.gorres

d lang ko ano..hadlok ko ako tiyo ....

----------


## ritchepaul

> f nahan ka sa imu cousin k ra bah nah??
> 
> 
> did u know na..
> 
> mary and joseph are cousins...
> 
> nya y mn d pwd cousin to cousin??


Aaaargh! I had bad memories about this....no comment

----------


## jake_smack11

its not a healthy to have a relationship w/ someone who is ur relative. ..

----------


## pain614

i hate that kind of relationshp..bawal jud ng cozn 2 cozn... but anyway kad2 sa bout sa bible..d kau ko tuo a2, no offense but d kau ko tuo ana...i min sa gahimu..i dnt bliv GOD s d author ana...peace..heheh

----------


## foxyvixen

uh, hell no. Speaking of being SCANDALOUS! It's social suicide!

----------


## motchkatt

ok ra if very very very distant mu nga relative...like 100th degree cousins??hehehe

----------


## foxyvixen

well, yeah, that. But you wouldn't end up thinking they're your cousins though. And I assume it only ends up in the 3rd degree level. But that's still a bit scandalous in my crowd.

----------


## marc burkhart

Ayaw tawun ky pangbaliwun m0 tanan kung ok2x m0. For me dli jud pwde bhala lami-0n pana xa pgka cuzin..lolz

----------


## kchisiru

> f nahan ka sa imu cousin k ra bah nah??
> 
> 
> did u know na..
> 
> mary and joseph are cousins...
> 
> nya y mn d pwd cousin to cousin??


Hmmm, nice hehehehe. 

Ching2x!? I think guilty ka ani sa. Hahahaha.

----------


## motchkatt

one thing that its forbidden because of the gene pool scientific explaination....

----------


## radnop

i strongly disagree... sory sa mga agree ha...

basin man gud kung magkadayon thien naa problem inyo mga kids..

naa koy mga friends nga amang kay sign language interpreter man ko.. i asked them what was the reson why they are deaf? most of the reasons kay tungod sa tambal and cousins ilaha parents

----------


## gashee

luod kaayo na uy.

----------


## nitesky

incest mana oie and its against the law of man and law of God...

----------


## kchisiru

Sa gani to imong term ani Ching? Instead of FuBu, FuCou? Hahahahaha.

----------


## motchkatt

OT: hala...murag ka-G ko ani iya pasabot ayy.... kamu ha............

nganong sa kdaghan sa taw sa kalibutan, agaw man jud tripan?

----------


## kacute.nako

ok ra na basta wala lng ng.ilhanay sa family ninu dn 3rd degree nah...

naa gani ko n.ilhan nga mura 1st degree guro to cla..ilang mga anak..mga naa deperenxa jud..
mga amang,nguho..bungi...looy au ang bata lgi..unya mga hitsuraan rba unya naa mga apan..faeta ana oi..

----------


## motchkatt

hala oiy....lain pa kaau nang 3rd degree oi....duol pajud kaau nah....kanang layo najud kaau super

----------


## destinee

> incest mana oie and its against the law of man and law of God...


mao jud!
grabeh jud nang cousin to cousin..
makapamarog ug balahibo!

----------


## diamme

d mana pwede bsta related ang parents. ang ila anak naa jud nay physical or mental abnormality.

----------


## Beth-MAVPS

dats a NO NO for me..weehh kilatan unya ta ana...lahi ra jod oi..magka ghost bumps man pod ta ani..

----------


## RiCLuM

d man tawn pde oi. sa kadaghan makit'an, ang ig'agaw pa jd.

----------


## jennilexshop

kalain ana uie d ko mka take ana

----------


## ellehpo28

dili ko oie. 

wala nay lain tawo sa kalibutan nganung cousin pa nimo?

----------


## Tarzan

> Unsa man na, incest is best ba?  Keeping it all in the family?
> 
> Ang ilang ingon nindut man nga naa kay kasintahan, pero dili maayo kung cousin-tahan.
> 
> The law won't allow 1st degree cousins to marry (nothing said about first degree cousins having s*xual relations out of wedlock bwahahah!)
> 
> One reason why it isn't allowed is because it is contrary to public policy, morals and customs.  In other words, lain kaayo tanawon.
> 
> Another more practical reason is genetic.  The law actually contemplates that marriage between individuals who are within the fourth civil degree of consanguinity (i.e. first cousins) would be injurious to the healthy development of the race.   If duol ra kaayo pagkaparyente, basin ang mga recessive traits sa genes ang mugawas sa anak.  Makapanganak unya ug retarded or deformed.  
> ...


Nicely said.....

----------


## maitoots

dli ko agree.. murag lisud man na oi, family mo then maghimo  pd mo family?? hehehe faet.. for delicadeza and because we are raised to believe nga dli jud pwede mag family within the family..

----------


## baldokadyu

Dili pwede relative kay mo amplify ang defects sa inyo genes. I based my comment sa mga royal families sa europe sa una nga daghan kaayo abnormality kay sila ra magunay unay ug minyo kay di sila gusto ma taint ila dugo ug commoner

----------


## kaloykalooy

di man dautan ani agaw inlab sa iyang agaw

_



kalooy intawon nako


_

----------


## chaz03

mao jd lain mn jud oist if cousin to cousin...think of it sad daw...ehehe

----------


## kaloykalooy

ka lami ra nanong dili man?


_



kalooy intawon nako


_

----------


## The Good$!!!

Ok rna... Mga 3rd degree murag layo2x nana...

Imu kunong paryente lami kaayo, mka pugong bah kha ka?

----------


## donyakai

help! i need your help... 

my couzin and my other couzin is on a relationship.. unfortunately amongst the relatives only me knows about it.. for me its just ok since they seemed to love each other despite the fact that our relatives disowned them.

i need your point of view on this matter..

thanks

----------


## Tirong-say

In our culture gidili gyud na siya, pero so far as I know sa laing nasud wala, naa koy amigo nga Pakistani, giboya na siya since he was a child with his first degree cousin and this is really true, kana pud mga Royal blood sa ubang nasud mao pud na sila mga ig-agaw ra pud nila ilahang dayonon.Pero dire sa atoa sa Pinas maorag daghan pa dili kadawat ana, naa pud bayay uban diha nga mao pud ug kahimtang, pero para nako maorag lain gyud, unsa kahay tawag sa anak ana sa iyahang amahan kung maka-anak na sila mag uncle-papa,(no offense).

----------


## jimmy128

talk about the chances to have hereditary diseases increased

----------


## mikelordz

Hala! its better to cut this off kay in the future naa gyd mahitabo.. especially ad2 na cya mahitabo sa ilang future child/children ba kaha.. daghan nko mga kaila ka nag ingon ani ghpn dyn grabe kaau ang trials nga niabot sa ilahang relationship ug family. I dont know kng unsay explanation ani.

----------


## donyakai

in fact gubot jud kaau ang family.. gi disown jud cla.. but maluoy lang pud ko coz they really love each other.

----------


## cool_guy

ikapila na nga degree? if 2nd na thats fine i guess ang mga tigulang ra man ang dili gnahan

----------


## donyakai

2nd degree na.. i noticed w/ the younger generation they are ok w/ it lang.. they said it's they're choice and they are happy.. but ang mga olds kay nag kabuang.. hehehe (sorry for the term) kay lain daw kesho uwaw daw..

----------


## maitoots

the way we are brought up dli jud cya pwde kay tungod sa culture and religion but naa ko friend na chinese jud lives in china, iya hsband kay iya ra pud 1st degree jud na cuz... pwede rman daw sa ila kay arn ang wealth nla dli mogawas sa lain family daw..

----------


## jimmy128

now a days anything is ok with anyone basta happy sila...

its now more about happiness than morals...

sad

----------


## donyakai

they have plans of pursuing it.. they have plans of getting married as soon as my girl cousin finish school.. my guy cousin is already working and has a good paying job.. my girl cousin is living w/ my guy cousin and so as her other sister..

----------


## emnace09

hala.. gnhn kog ingani dah..hehe. iv been into this before..pero amu nlng giundang kay pra wai gubot..
niabot nsad gni mi sa point nga naay nhtbo btwn namu..

sa culture lng jd nto maoy ngdumili niini

----------


## sirius

it happens in our family, its just normal to us i guess pero ang mga tao sa amo lugar kay lain kau ila tan-aw, but i know my cousins are happy

----------


## julz23

> help! i need your help... 
> 
> my couzin and my other couzin is on a relationship.. unfortunately amongst the relatives only me knows about it.. for me its just ok since they seemed to love each other despite the fact that our relatives disowned them.
> 
> i need your point of view on this matter..
> 
> thanks


 
okie rani oui, nganu di god...ang pilipinas man gud supertitious kaau...

 :Cheesy:

----------


## julz23

> it happens in our family, its just normal to us i guess pero ang mga tao sa amo lugar kay lain kau ila tan-aw, but i know my cousins are happy


 
mao.. mada man gud sa mga istorya sa mga palibot..

 :Cheesy:

----------


## babypaupau

> okie rani oui, nganu di god...ang pilipinas man gud supertitious kaau...


di ra na kay sa pilipinas oi! and isa pa, its not superstition. its called morality and its even backed by science. duh!

----------


## julz23

> di ra na kay sa pilipinas oi! and isa pa, its not superstition. its called morality and its even backed by science. duh!


 
so di  diay right if di ka mo conform sa conduct sa pilipinas?

sa mga katiguwangan rani ang pilipinas, ang magpadayon sa istilo

sa karaan, magpabiling alaot.  :angry:

----------


## babypaupau

> so di  diay right if di ka mo conform sa conduct sa pilipinas?
> 
> sa mga katiguwangan rani ang pilipinas, ang magpadayon sa istilo
> 
> sa karaan, magpabiling alaot.


sure ka sa pilipinas ra ni? we dont even have any laws against incest in this country. 

you can check this: Laws regarding incest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and besides, naa ra na nimo if dili ka mu conform sa norms sa imong culture. but know that its your culture that identifies you from the rest of the world. 

as science would have it, inbreeding leads to a higher proportion of congenital birth defects.

----------


## julz23

> sure ka sa pilipinas ra ni? we dont even have any laws against incest in this country. 
> 
> you can check this: Laws regarding incest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> and besides, naa ra na nimo if dili ka mu conform sa norms sa imong culture. but know that its your culture that identifies you from the rest of the world. 
> 
> as science would have it, inbreeding leads to a higher proportion of congenital birth defects.


 
di ko sure, but as my observation maticulous kaau ang pilipinas bahin ani..di ang culture nimo maoy

identify oui from rest of the world , ang imong gipangbuhat sa imong isig ka tawo, maoy labing 

sukdanan na ma identify kah..ang culture mao ranay handumanan sa mga katiguwangan,, :Cheesy:

----------


## donyakai

ive checked in the internet.. its actually legal and accepted in UK.. i know dili mi taga UK.. and according to studies only the 1st degree and 3rd degree cousins lang man ang naay daku na possibility for congenital birth defects tungod sa genes na ila gi share.. ( i dont know for what reason nga ninglaktaw sa 2nd)

----------


## babypaupau

> di ko sure, but as my observation maticulous kaau ang pilipinas bahin ani..di ang culture nimo maoy
> 
> identify oui from rest of the world , ang imong gipangbuhat sa imong isig ka tawo, maoy labing 
> 
> sukdanan na ma identify kah..ang culture mao ranay handumanan sa mga katiguwangan,,


you have a point but that is not what im trying to say. if you understand the context of what i said, you'll see that what you are trying to portray is different from mine. 

im referring to the filipino culture in general but im not going to expound on that since OT na kaau.  :Smiley:

----------


## donyakai

infact g.istorya na cla sa among mga olds.. and they really decided to stay together.. ako na lang man gani giingnan na undangan na lang cla kay basin ug mo result into mga hikog2x.. for now nga they are happy mo support lang gud unta... some agreed, but most didnt..  :Sad:

----------


## kinumot

as long as lagyo sila nga relatives... and naay consent from their families ok ra man na. naa man na sya sa balaud

----------


## julz23

> you have a point but that is not what im trying to say. if you understand the context of what i said, you'll see that what you are trying to portray is different from mine. 
> 
> im referring to the filipino culture in general but im not going to expound on that since OT na kaau.


 
cge na gud pildi naku  :Sad: 

friends nata hah :Cheesy:

----------


## babypaupau

> cge na gud pildi naku 
> 
> friends nata hah


wahhhh hahahahaha  :cheesy: 

wa man ko nakig away nimo.  :Smiley:  but mudawat ko ug peace offering if nahan ka mkig friends.  :cheesy:  hehe joke

----------


## julz23

> wahhhh hahahahaha 
> 
> wa man ko nakig away nimo.  but mudawat ko ug peace offering if nahan ka mkig friends.  hehe joke


hehe, cge cge peace peace!! :Smiley: 

friend natah :Thumbs Up:

----------


## donyakai

> as long as lagyo sila nga relatives... and naay consent from their families ok ra man na. naa man na sya sa balaud


so pede cla makasal jud.. by law?

----------


## scytheb_2501

maayo nah bro para abnormal ang gawas ana nga bata.. um, either abnormal or masakiton..

----------


## Leartes

lingaw baya nang relationship na cousin to cousin... believe me... labi na first degree...  :Cheesy:

----------


## gadgets96

That's an abormal feelings,because all of us knows that it's not good in the eyes of human being and most especially in the eyes of GOD! There are times that we don't need to follow our feelings. If you follow your feelings there are times mapahamak ka!Think about it....you need to use your brain also....right?

----------


## Janroe

uhmmmm.....8s kinda hard decision to mek

----------


## pollybusngiw

naa jud me clingan nga ngka-anak cla sa iya maguwang...laina lgi nuon....hnuon, dli cla kyog ni dako..ang lalaki sa iya lola(Mindanao), while ang girl dri ra...pro maski na oi...laina jud paminawn..sa pgka-ngan lng na igsoon mo lain ra jud keu..

----------


## bby041609

*nka encounter na sad ko u ingon ai nga relationship!
3days after dha nami nka hibaw nga 3rd degree cousin mi...saonzzz!hehehe

ky akong uncle ug papa sa guy ky nag inom mn,nya ako my tigkaon sa
mga sumsuman kung naay mag inom...until nga ang topic nila bout sa ako
cousin nga aq bf! so didto ko nkahibaw.
*
NAKIG BUWAG DAYON KO NIYA!

----------


## Eiso

sus.. kung pwd palang.. daghana bya gwapa og mga maayong babae sa akong cousinz...

----------


## din428

i would say dili jud ok... i admit there is something special between me and my cousin but aware me sa limitations. ryt now naa sya gf,naa pud ko bf.. and we are happy with our decision na wala mi ng padala sa among gibati.. also you can love a person maskin pa ug dili nimo sya ma-boyfriend or girlfriend... ang importante you are always there for each other.

----------


## ronz_rodz

agoy sis.. sakto imo gibuhat thou 2nd, 3rd or 4th cousin mo .. di gihapon na pwede.. kay blood related gihapon but if atong basihan atong lineage... gikan gihapon ta nga adam and eve.. so murag libog na jud... hehehe!




> i would say dili jud ok... i admit there is something special between me and my cousin but aware me sa limitations. ryt now naa sya gf,naa pud ko bf.. and we are happy with our decision na wala mi ng padala sa among gibati.. also you can love a person maskin pa ug dili nimo sya ma-boyfriend or girlfriend... ang importante you are always there for each other.

----------


## ipogko

> That's an abormal feelings,because all of us knows that it's not good in the eyes of human being and most especially in the eyes of GOD! There are times that we don't need to follow our feelings. If you follow your feelings there are times mapahamak ka!Think about it....you need to use your brain also....right?


My POV, If in love ka sa imo agaw(2nd nd up lang ha)... GOD allowed you to love her/him... LOVE is Given by GOD...

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

ok ra na woi :Cheesy:

----------


## "yanix"

kana murag ok nana... ako hapit sad ko sa akong 2nd degree na cuzin...tsk tsk wa jud mi unsa amo buhaton ato pero ala jud mi ngkakami kay lisod man gud..

----------


## maddox_pitt

i still think it's taboo...

----------


## ronz_rodz

ang ilang anak puhon naay deperensya.. so kuyaw jud na

----------


## jegah

dili ko oi... hehehe...

----------


## mainframe

noh... @TS  first cousin sya nimo ?? or 2nd , 3rd... ok ra tah 2 if 3rd cousin mo.. kay ma dala rmn na ug talk2 sa family...... but if 1st ayaw oi kay nah andam nlng sa feedback sa family nin.u.. ahakzz baya nang gugmaha oi.. daghan pa gwapo oi. pangita..

----------


## newtonscousin

possible kaau pro lisud ipadayon.

----------


## sandsss

This happened to a female friend. She had a relationship with her cousin, as in first degree jud. It went on for awhile. My friend was so in love with her male cousin. Although aware siya nga it's not supposed to be, she went on with their relationship. Until they did something fishy, and another relative almost caught them. Close call. The story started to spread among their relatives, but my friend and her male cousin denied everything. Ang2x sad. Dako kaayo nga issue if ever masakpan sila. They decided to cut off all ties between them after seeing how complicated things could go. Thankfully, my friend saw the light. I know love chooses nothing and no one, but it's a different thing when your family gets involved. I guess one can fall for his/her cousin, but he/she would be a whole lot better if dili na lang.  :Smiley:

----------


## mainframe

uu.. proven na man sa science nga if mag unay mo.. then naa mga defects, abnormalities...

----------


## mainframe

> ayaw na ug tuo ana bro.. walai scientific explanation anang mu bati ug nawng inyong kids.. ang ilaha ra ma explain ana kai GOD napud.. in a sense dapat jud ka mahadlok.. but in a scientific angle.. hahaha ra jud akong ika ingon. every gene is unique.. even if u r relatives.. even if direct relative.. ma relate or ma trace. ang dna and blood cells.. but its very different.. so if u wanna go for it go na jud



noh :Huh: ? bravo !!! brightaha nimo oi lupigan pmn mga scientist hahahahhaa..

----------


## beerlight

ingon sa law...

gtugtan nila mkipag.relationship adto na sa 3rd degree n kaliwat...
and s na.discover namu... ang 3rd degree n kaliwat kai imu daw 1st degree n cousin...
so, dawat daw na sa balaod...

but ambot lng...

----------


## Soul Doctor

This happened to me when I was 19.
She was 19. 
Close ko sa iyang family.
Adto ko magtulganan sa ilaha sa San  Roque Talisay kung mosuroy ko sa ilaha.

Buotan man gud ko sa una. 
Salig kaayo iyang parents sa ako.

Adto pa ko pakatulgon sa iyang kwarto, 
duha may bed sa iyang kwarto. 

Unya, naa man siyay kauban nga alalay nga tagsa silag bed. 
Pero kung naa ko ---tapad sila, 
ako adto ko matulog sa usa ka bed.

Until one night, nakig tapad siya nako.
Virgin pa diay to siya.
Naay nahitabo namo ato 
wala ra man sad mopalag ang iyang alalay nga tua sa pikas bed.

Pagkahibaw sa akong auntie ug lola, nasuko kay paryente ra kuno mi.
Ang iyang real mother (kay sinagop ra man to siya sa iyang giila nga parents) maoy cousin sa akong mother.
Mao nga wala koy mahimo.
Ni decide na lang ko nga makigbuwag.
Nakasabot ra man sad siya.

----------


## anjerika

> This happened to me when I was 19.
> She was 19. 
> Close ko sa iyang family.
> Adto ko magtulganan sa ilaha sa San Roque Talisay kung mosuroy ko sa ilaha.
> 
> Buotan man gud ko sa una. 
> Salig kaayo iyang parents sa ako.
> 
> Adto pa ko pakatulgon sa iyang kwarto, 
> ...


 
*nosebleed*

----------


## the Brattz!!!

> This happened to me when I was 19.
> She was 19. 
> Close ko sa iyang family.
> Adto ko magtulganan sa ilaha sa San  Roque Talisay kung mosuroy ko sa ilaha.
> 
> Buotan man gud ko sa una. 
> Salig kaayo iyang parents sa ako.
> 
> Adto pa ko pakatulgon sa iyang kwarto, 
> ...


hala.. ka pait oi....

----------


## taurustippy

*naa qy kaila ing-ana sitwasyon....
*

----------


## propellerhead

mura diay ininsik...

----------


## netcommando

naka- experience ko ug uyab nga cousin but wa mo prosper kay gi-away ko sa amo mga katiguwangan. ang amo tawganay adto ig-a gaw dili ig-agaw, he he he

----------


## amnesia

para nako kay dili ok na ipadayon coz strong man gud au ang family ties sa pinoy... bsan gani d na paryente ilhon pa na relative! hehehe! pero if distant na, and love jud ninyo ang usag-usa.. hala sige go!  :Wink:  wa baya jud makabuot uban tao if ang kasing-kasing na ang mustorya! charing!  :Cheesy:  pugngan pa ang baha di lang ang agibs!  :Cheesy:

----------


## pdcos2bdboss

feeling nako di man nah pede diba?...
nya lainan sad ko....sowe...

----------


## White-raven

Dili gyud na okay, kasagaran ra ba kuno ana abnormal ang mahimong anak, unya immoral kaayo paminawon, gaunay man gud tawag sa mga tawo ana.

----------


## wh3n

laina sad anang parente oi.. pero kung sa bibliya pa hinuon, wala lang gipaklaro pero kung si adan ug eba ang unang mga babae ug lalake nya kung sila ra jud ang gihimo sa ginoo nya sila na dayon duha ang bahala mag-multiply, aw... klaro na kaayo unsa'y pasabot ato. 

bitaw pero kung sa atong panahon, daghan na man tao, siguro kailangan pinaka distant cousin if ever man di jud mapungngan inyong gibati hahaha 

pero bitaw noh, ang problema, unsa man jud nga degree ang pwede na lang?

----------


## hox aka ryan

sus! ginou!!!!

kilatan baya mu ana...!

----------


## tessF

dis agree ko ani kay dli maau halos magka pareho ra ang apilyido or mga middle name ba sa bata kng magdayon

----------


## KASAAC

kayasa undangi na oist...

----------


## blank0000

ok ra cgro if wla mu kbw nga mgcuzns mu but if kblo mu den ayw nlng ug pdyn..i guess if layo npd mu nga pgkarelated den i guess ok nna, dli nmn ma.apktuhn ang mga genes ana that would cause abnormalities sa baby kng naa mn lng cz layo nmn au nga pgkarelated...buot nto huna2x related mn jd ta tnn, we came from one root rjd which was adam and eve.but my answer sa poll ky NO jd cz for me lainan au ko but what my answers mean in the 1st part was not to give bias to those who are into it.ksbot mn pd ko sa mga naa ana nga situation...i saw this pare-pareho nga case sa "private practice"...igsuon jd cla, they really look alike.pareho clag mga like and dislike and mgksnbot jd cla sa tnn btng. ang guy nkkbw nga igsuon cla cz ngpaDNA test xa den but ang girl wla..wla jd ngsaba ang laki, they plan nga mgkabby cla so they consult to the doctors but when the doctors did the test they found out nga gsuon d.i clang duha both there parents chose the same sperm donor sa sperm bank. that's the time that the girl found out nga igsuon d.i cla and she feel disgusted cz they are already doing it (making love). the girl cried alot coz he was her first and wla jd musaba ang laki nga igsuon cla..iya ra gpadayn..luoy cla cz dy both love each other that much but it has to stop jd.

----------


## missyangrabaya

yessssssssssss  :Smiley:  
ipaglalaban ko ating pag ibig :P

----------


## kenrie_27

dli maayo na cousin r mu

----------


## cptn_star

going back to the biblical times, jacob and rachel were cousins...it was allowed during the old testament times but was later prohibited...ok ra man ang cousin gawas kng around 3rd or 4th degree and farther lang...

----------


## SoFabRiza

No I am not in favor. These days I am so amazed of what I've read, a more shocking true confessions on the guys and not just a merely uyab2x thinggy.

----------


## Girl4Rent

sori im not in favor of this..there's such thing as admiration but with limits

----------


## rr_sipat

ayaw baliwon mo ana, bad chettah!

----------


## missyangrabaya

kami we're mga 4th deg na and up. but same me fmily name. pero layo na jud mi.  :Cheesy:

----------


## zeke_ETD

hehehe, dili na pwede wui

----------


## kixdaniel

bsta layo na ang relation sa degree. ok ra..
kay incest nmn na ang blood relation.. ok?

----------


## buddy143

naa ko ani nga issue..la ko xure in wat degree we are..maybe 4 or 5 na..bag-o pa me ane nga relation..but di pa me uyav ron...ne admit lang me sa among mga feelings wed each oder..bag-o pa man sad gud me nahibaw nga cuz me...love nako xia and de sem wid her towards me..

----------


## buddy143

pwede ba na ipadayun amo relation ron?
we are in 4 or 5 degree....we lov each oder,,but di pa me mag uyav ron amu gilikayan ang issue..bit we admit each oder nga lov namo isat-isa

----------


## claring-ring^

nahitabo jud ni sa akong brother.. i think ang girl inluv kaau niya ky nagpaupaw gud pagbuwag nla..

layo rman unta among pagka related sa girl but among both parents suod man gud kaayo agaw2x gud ang tawagan then wla jud cla mahimo to break there relationship..

----------


## jLuspoc

for me.. its a big No No. ngilngig man paminawon nga ga-unay mo.

i had a crush way back 1999. wala jud sa ako idea nga related pami 3rd degree. pasalamat nlang jud ko/mi nga sa among pag ila na nangalyas mi pareho mao ngka ila mi related ra d i mi (his using his mama's fam name and i'm using my mom's fam name). kung ngkataun nga honest pa kau mi basin mag uyab jud mi ky the feeling is mutual ra ba daw lolx.

----------


## khym_prince

for me its no... but when it comes to love ...,, nothing can stop you

----------


## wise_zech

para sa ako ok rana ang 4 to 5 degree cousin kay layo na kaau na sya..

----------


## ismokoybisdak

sa akong nahibaw-an sa atong family code, up to 4th civil degree lng ang dili puede, it means to say, nga ang mag 2nd counsin, by law, puede na. pero sa atong moral norms, dili gyud puede. 

i think, this all boils down to the gravity sa imong love sa usa ka tawo, if love gyud nimo, then ipaglaban gyud na cya nimo, againts all odds. just make sure that "the juice is worth the squeeze" - _quote from the movie Girl Next Door_.  :smiley:

----------


## chinwin

ok rana bro kai layo na ayo mu dili man kaha mu pareha ug apliyido :Huh: 
ako gani ako mama ug papa 2nd degree pero diha ra sila kahibaw katong namalik sila sa ila probinsya nga naa na sila anak so wala silay mabuhat lain pud ayo magbuwag niya naa na anak

----------


## andii

ok ra man guro king nga 4th-10th degree nmu.,
wahaahahha.,
joke.,

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

murag ok ra kung layo mo, nya kanang wa mo khbaw nga cousins diay mo bah... pero kung from the start kbalo mo na cousins mo.. murag di jud .... pero kung ako lang jud, bahalag 5th degree mi bsta pagka-ngan nga cousins.. di jud ko.. hehe

----------


## lovelygirl

I am an adopted child..i found this guy handsome..he always talk to me..  I have a feeling for him..it turn out that he is my niece..his father is my older brother..I don't know at first because as I was saying I was being adopted by a couple who doesn't have a child because my mom died of giving birth to me...
I did my best to get closer to this guy..but in the end who told me "I'm your niece". "Ouch!"..so i forget my feelings...

----------


## Goatwhore

lain mn paminawn... ok ra cguro kung layo na mo nga degree sa pagkaka-cousin pero 1st-2nd, bati paminawn...

kung ako, dli naku ipadayon ui,.

----------


## eilrach

pagka naman lang jud ani nga sitwasyon.... dili tawn ni sakto oi.. naunsa naman tawn ning kalibutan... bitaw, kalain paminawon ani.. e.butang man ninyo sa kauwaw ang inyong mga pamilya kung mao naman lang jud gani ni inyo buhaton... pag.ampo intawn mo...

----------


## ryoken

alam nyo wala nmang masama sa cousin relationship.. Ang bible nga ay suportado tingnan nyo sa Leviticus 18 nka saad dun ay:
God tells us that we are not to have sexual relations with the following:

any close relative (which you will clearly see does not include cousins)

your mother

your father's wife

your sister, (whole or half) "whether she was born in the same home or elsewhere" (v.9)

your grandchild

the daughter of your father's wife (step-sister)

your father's sister (aunt) "as she is your father's close relative"

your mother's sister (aunt) "as she is your mother's close relative"

your father's brother's wife (aunt)

your son's wife

your brother's wife

with both a woman and her daughter

your wife's sister as a rival wife (to spite your first wife)

during "uncleanness of her monthly period"

with your neighbor's wife

with a member of the same ***; the Bible says "that is detestable"

with an animal; the Bible refers to this as "a perversion"

mali lng cgoro pgka interpret ng church sa mga tao, pero di tlga pinagbabawal ng bibliya ang cousin relationship it never mentioned there na bawal ang mag pinsan napaka specific at detailed ng bible kung anong klaseng close relative ang pinagbawal, iniisa isa nya ito pero walang mg pinsan..mas pinagbawal pa nga ang mg gay relationship na syang laganap ngayon sa ating bansa kaya bakit pg tunay na pgmamahalan na ngunit sa pinsan mo ay napaka mali sa tingin ng ibang tao..sana matigil na tong cousin relationship myths..dahil ako mismo ay ngmahal ng 1st cousin ko at hindi madaling itago dahil lng sa maling akala ng mga tao..yan kung moral na at involve ang bibliya sa usapan..

Ang iba naman ay sa genetics binabanga ang cousin relationships.. well oo nga mas malaki ang percentage ng birth defects ng mg pinsan kaysa normal na tao but upto 4%-6% lng it's only 4% or less higher than normal people kaya may 94% or more na magkakaroon ng normal na anak ang cousin couples. mas malaki pa nga percentage ng birth defects ng mga smokers and alcohilc eh. It's no big deal talaga..ang problema nga lang ay nka tatak na sa isipin ng mga tao, culture na kasi..pero sana open to changes tayo at matoto tayong tanggapin ang cousin relationship..hope naiintindihan nyo ang ibig kong sabihin...salamat sa forum nato at na express ko ang gusto kong ipaalam sa mga tao about cousin relationships..spread the word guyz..pde nyo nga to e debate sa mga friends nyo..hehehe by the way cebuano sd ko ng tagalog lng ko kay lisud i-explain sa bisaya, i'm open to your comments guyz, okie ra mg binisaya mo..

----------


## ryoken

alam nyo wala nmang masama sa cousin relationship.. Ang bible nga ay suportado tingnan nyo sa Leviticus 18 nka saad dun ay:
God tells us that we are not to have sexual relations with the following:

any close relative (which you will clearly see does not include cousins)

your mother

your father's wife

your sister, (whole or half) "whether she was born in the same home or elsewhere" (v.9)

your grandchild

the daughter of your father's wife (step-sister)

your father's sister (aunt) "as she is your father's close relative"

your mother's sister (aunt) "as she is your mother's close relative"

your father's brother's wife (aunt)

your son's wife

your brother's wife

with both a woman and her daughter

your wife's sister as a rival wife (to spite your first wife)

during "uncleanness of her monthly period"

with your neighbor's wife

with a member of the same ***; the Bible says "that is detestable"

with an animal; the Bible refers to this as "a perversion"

mali lng cgoro pgka interpret ng church sa mga tao, pero di tlga pinagbabawal ng bibliya ang cousin relationship it never mentioned there na bawal ang mag pinsan napaka specific at detailed ng bible kung anong klaseng close relative ang pinagbawal, iniisa isa nya ito pero walang mg pinsan..mas pinagbawal pa nga ang mg gay relationship na syang laganap ngayon sa ating bansa kaya bakit pg tunay na pgmamahalan na ngunit sa pinsan mo ay napaka mali sa tingin ng ibang tao..sana matigil na tong cousin relationship myths..dahil ako mismo ay ngmahal ng 1st cousin ko at hindi madaling itago dahil lng sa maling akala ng mga tao..yan kung moral na at involve ang bibliya sa usapan..

Ang iba naman ay sa genetics binabanga ang cousin relationships.. well oo nga mas malaki ang percentage ng birth defects ng mg pinsan kaysa normal na tao but upto 4%-6% lng it's only 4% or less higher than normal people kaya may 94% or more na magkakaroon ng normal na anak ang cousin couples. mas malaki pa nga percentage ng birth defects ng mga smokers and alcohilc eh. It's no big deal talaga..ang problema nga lang ay nka tatak na sa isipin ng mga tao, culture na kasi..pero sana open to changes tayo at matoto tayong tanggapin ang cousin relationship..hope naiintindihan nyo ang ibig kong sabihin...salamat sa forum nato at na express ko ang gusto kong ipaalam sa mga tao about cousin relationships..spread the word guyz..pde nyo nga to e debate sa mga friends nyo..hehehe by the way cebuano sd ko guyz..ng tagalog lng ko ky lisud e-explain sa bisaya..i'm open to your comments guyz..okie ra kung mg binisaya mo...

----------


## Nikki80

hehe..kung hotie kau imo cuz..Jezzz lisod tingali...

----------


## lingkwyz

padayon ko.. bisag ihawon nako tanan nako parente para sa ako asawa.. i will..

----------


## ryoken

sa tinood lng nakipag buwag nlng ko sa ko 1st cousin ky d pako ready e-face akong family, am still studying pa, so if stable na ming duha and both still singles and still love each other most den ipadayun namo..pde rmn mgpakasal sa laing nasud na allow ang cousin marriages..as in nihilak jd akong cousin pg buwag nko..ng hinilakay mi sa fon...lisud mn gd we need time to think if we really are meant for each other..charot! plus nagsalig pami sa parents..if we're already old enough and can handle our own desisyonx, wa na clay mabuhat..pero mu matter jd ila reactions sa ako..importante sab baya cla nko den importante xad akong love para sa akong cousin..

uhm unsaon diay pg vote oi? tudlo.e daw ko..hehehe!

----------


## aldwin

if dili mo kilatan pwd ra na.

----------


## bosin

laina pod ani oi.

----------


## princess_nyle

for me dili ko padayon.but sa islam kay pwedi ra gyud ni

----------


## kenrie_27

ako dli uy cuz nmu mag hehehe nmu

----------


## stev08

para nako padayon mo basta you love each other.... we have the same situation my family knows na and her mother knows na pero iyang papa wala pa(isog man jud kaayo)... whaehhehe but we are 2nd deg. cousin ... follow your heart....

----------


## kizzy_met21

i had this experience before with a2nd degree cousin...wa ko kahibaw ug wala sad xa kahibaw na cousins diay mi...not until I met her mom who was very kind and when she asked me who my mom was, she was shocked kay 1st degree cousin diay niya akong mom...after we found out, wala nako mag pa ramdam niya and he kept calling me, we also talked the day after ato and he told me okay ra daw niya but it wasn't okay with me so wala na ko magpa kita niya...na luoy baya ko niya ato cause buotan kaayo xa but i just couldn't go through with it... :Smiley:

----------


## AntitaniC

> pero wat if true love gyud nimo imu 1st dgree nga cousin... wat will you do


1st degree? nya too late?  what a messed up family....  :Thumbs Down: 

true love can be found somewhere else..... 

If you don't understand your situation both of you are in.. you're doing it for the lust you both feel...

mura d.i ug iro?  wai pakihay kinsay takalan.... bisan inahan ug anak... LOL

----------


## bodacious_babe

no and no.

----------


## Shanks

a big NO...makatitanus na bro...hehehe :Cheesy:

----------


## betlog

for me dili jud pwede ang cousin to cousin relationship ky naa jud nay abnormal unya sa inyong liwat...
wala sad na gitogot sa simbahan...
maka baliw...

----------


## bosin

if 2nd degree kay pwd ra gyud

----------


## abewtifulmind

kung layo na jud nga cousin.. aw.. d ghapon ko oi.. mo complicate palang.. unya grabe na imong na invest na feelings.. whew.. sakit

----------


## kapams

wag mo nang ituloy :Sad:

----------


## icysunitz

well, legally, pwede if 2nd degree cousins na mo or further.. under the law, what is prohibited are relationships/marriages between persons who are related within the 4th civil degree of consanguinity (that is until first degree cousin in our layman's term).

However, the stigma of the society is still there bsan 2nd, 3rd or 4th degree cousins pa mo...   so if kaya ninyo ang storya sa mga tao, padayon! basta dili mo 1st degree cousins! =)

----------


## z3robeLow

kadaghan lain ngano man jud kanang consanguinity

----------


## dangelndisguise

depende sa degree na  :cheesy: 

pero kng 1st degree .. d jed pwd na oi saunz  :cheesy: 

moresulta na sa mga anak

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

Dili na lang ko padaun woie.. Hehehe

----------


## jomzkie23

*naa gani koi na-crushan nga paryente,, lau najud kau mi gud,, pero parahe man tawn mi ug apilyido ui iyang apilyido akong middle nama,, hahahaxD*

----------


## LAPA

wa man siguro nay problema kay sa mata sa ginoo, related man tang tanan.  :Smiley: 
pero ang problema ani naa sa genetics nga side.. kai naa jud daw nay abnormalities sa anak..

----------


## hunyanggo1977

uso diay ni sya? di ba matawag man ni nga incest :Huh:

----------


## fial

Biologically, very unhealthy sa offspring ninyo puhon.

----------


## babyjr

@all 4me against sd  ko ane. para nko besan 2nd 3rd. or mesmo paryente, lain gyud .doul rana gyapon sa mga kaliwat. kong kinsa 2 person dle kaya .ky gugma man gyud iya so wala ta ma himo. lahe na enyo liwat ana.

----------


## babyjr

> *naa gani koi na-crushan nga paryente,, lau najud kau mi gud,, pero parahe man tawn mi ug apilyido ui iyang apilyido akong middle nama,, hahahaxD*


gaw ekaw na i kow ekaw nah. sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeee oissssssssstttt?

----------


## babyjr

up up this topic

----------


## fial

dli padayon.....

----------


## footlose

> Ok rna... Mga 3rd degree murag layo2x nana...
> 
> Imu kunong paryente lami kaayo, mka pugong bah kha ka?



ataya ani oy  :Cheesy:  naigo ko ani dah hahaha nakauyab pud ko og cousin kaduha unsaon lami man pud gud kaayo to ako ig agaw, pero taman ra gyud ko sa uyab uyab, 

and luckily wala gyud nako mahilabti, kutob ra sa robo robo, og pasakit sa pus on  :Cheesy: 

anyway 1st degree og 3rd degree ako nauyab.

----------


## Nifty Solutions

I draw the line in relationships when it is with cousins. I mean there are a lot more girls out there that is of no relation to you so why persevere in that taboo relationship hehehe

----------


## elmorris

hahaha... lami kung buhaton pero makunsinsya ka kay paryente ra man.... ayaw na ipadaun ang relasyon ninyo basig magbasul ra mo.... WALAY UNAYAY MGA TS  :Smiley:

----------


## Lamusika

Naa mn gani nagminyo uyuan ug pag.umangkon, basin kini pwd pud .  :Cheesy:

----------


## tshirtgirl

anyare sa world?lol

----------


## footlose

sa ako na side, kato ako cousin na 3rd degree na nauyab nako, kinsa diili matintal ato na mura man og Hapon kay naa man lahi na 25 percent Japanese, nya perti pa hamisa.... unya hubag kaayo  :Cheesy: 

bisan unsaon og resist di gyd mapugngan , labi na sige mo kuyog,  :Cheesy:

----------


## H.Wolowitz

> sa ako na side, kato ako cousin na 3rd degree na nauyab nako, kinsa diili matintal ato na mura man og Hapon kay naa man lahi na 25 percent Japanese, nya perti pa hamisa.... unya hubag kaayo 
> 
> bisan unsaon og resist di gyd mapugngan , labi na sige mo kuyog,


kiss2 sd mo boss? hehe

----------


## footlose

> kiss2 sd mo boss? hehe


hahaha taya na pangutana oi ... panagsa  :Cheesy:

----------


## H.Wolowitz

> hahaha taya na pangutana oi ... panagsa


hehe nana unta d.ay ka liwat nga japanese kng dili pa mo cousin?  :grin:

----------


## lstorya

Personally, mo oo dyud ko kay naa man ko experience ani.

----------


## Ragnar

incest TS? hahaha. may unta layo2x lang mo nga cousins kay mada ra guro.

----------


## noy

Charles Darwin married his first cousin...  :Cheesy:

----------


## swordfish

Sa ako lang: Kung Si Adam og si Eve, kung naa silay mga anak adtong panahona unya naay lalaki og babae, sure ko ga unay lang to sila aron managhan?


Biblically: kung inyong sundong ang storya nga si Adam og si Eve kay naay anak lalaki og isa ka babae, gi unsa man nila pag daghan kung walay unay? 

pero akong na remember si gawas sila sa ilang paradise unya naka kita silag city., pero sila man ang unang tao, (anyway another discusssion)

Scientifically: Kung lalaki ka then babae imong uyab nya cousin mo, unsay dapat e

----------


## slakker

kung mao na imu fetish, aw ok ra tingali...

----------


## bettafishenthusiast

naa sd q kauban pag elementary nya cla man ngka dayun karn,murag 3rd degree to cla bisan unsaon pag advise ky no effect
mao nai g.ingun nga dli gyud mapugnan ang biga..hahahaha

----------

